# Kali's recovery diary (I hope)



## PolarSkye (30 April 2014)

Indulge me . . . I thought I'd start a diary (for me more than anything) of Kal's journey from diagnosis of suspensory injury to (hopefully - please God) recovery, whatever that looks like.  If it turns out he doesn't recover, I'm hoping the thread will offer some insight and information to anyone else on the same journey.

So . . . two weeks ago, we noticed he wasn't quite right . . . fine in the field, no heat, no swelling, just not "right" . . . we chose to rest him for a week and see how he got on.  I had the "navicular alarm" ringing loudly in my head (he was diagnosed with navicular and sidebone almost two years ago and we have been "treating" him with bar shoes, rolled toes and work . . . and he has been sound).  Still no change.  Still lame.  Lameness switching from near to off fore, but definitely not right in front.

Last Thursday, I got my farrier to have a look at him to check for abscesses, stone bruises, laminitis, etc.  Once he had ruled all of those out, I contacted the vet who came out yesterday . . . gave him a thorough lameness work-up and after watching him lunged and trotted up on the tarmac and in the school and running his hands over/investigating found some tenderness in his off fore suspensory. Nerve blocked his off fore hoof because that's where we were seeing the most lameness just to rule out navicular - still lame.  Nerve blocked the suspensory on the same leg - sound.

Because I was a tad worried about possible shoulder/wither pain due to a dodgy hack a couple of weeks ago, he also investigated his back, shoulders and neck and was extremely impressed by Kal's suppleness - particularly given his age (he's 15).  

So . . . vet is booked to come out next Wednesday to x-ray and scan (couldn't come out earlier - I could have another vet from the practice but this guy is unbelievably good so I'm prepared to wait).  In the meantime, I will box rest him until we know what we are dealing with.  He won't like it . . . I may have to park his fieldmate in his neighbour's stable during the day and then muck out for my fellow livery . . . but I feel it's necessary and I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I am considering yesterday Day 1 . . . and I am anticipating the journey to be a long one . . . up to a year . . . so I hope you, my HHO friends, will come along with me for the ride.  I will share the ups and the downs warts (and flowers) and all - to (hopefully) to give some valuable insight (and hopefully encouragement) to others dealing with the same (or similar) diagnoses.  Forgive me in advance, if I get a little maudlin at times . . . and I probably won't update every day (that would be a tad tedious) . . . but it'd be lovely to have some of you with me on this journey.

Operation "Get Kali Sound" has officially kicked off!

P

P.S.  Oh, and did I mention that I'm also going to take him barefoot . . . I want to see if it will help his navicular and vet seems to think it "may" help with the suspensory . . .


----------



## stencilface (30 April 2014)

I'll look forward to your updates, mine had psd in a hind in 2011 and as far as I can tell is sound in that leg now. After two other lamenesses I decided to take him barefoot too.

Keep lots of pictures, my lads psd hoof is doing stone wonderfully wonky things


----------



## Sheep (30 April 2014)

Always a good idea to keep a diary, it will help you chart his progress and possibly spot smaller things you might otherwise miss. Fingers crossed he recovers fully very soon, I too have a horse who doesn't want to stay sound but he has been doing very well since his shoes came off almost a month ago  fingers crossed the next update is positive x


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (30 April 2014)

Good luck with your journey - this place was the only hing that kept me going at times as my vet wasn't being massively supportive and neither was my farrier but some fabulous people on here answered my questions and generally geed me up when I was fighting to get referrals ,vet visits etc for both my horses (never have two tbs at the same time - the bank balance is not appreciative of it  ) Im sure with an owner as dedicated as your self Kali will be back on the road in no time xx


----------



## Nicnac (30 April 2014)

Really sorry to learn it wasn't just a bruised sole.  Hope he comes sound asap and gets back to full work.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 April 2014)

PS do you have the feet first book it helped me a lot with my first BF experience .
 One thing that I wish I had known at first is too ask the farrier to remove the shoes but taking out the nails one at a time instead of the normal way they do it , it cuts down the chipping back you get at first a fair bit .


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

stencilface said:



			I'll look forward to your updates, mine had psd in a hind in 2011 and as far as I can tell is sound in that leg now. After two other lamenesses I decided to take him barefoot too.

Keep lots of pictures, my lads psd hoof is doing stone wonderfully wonky things 

Click to expand...

Good to hear positive experience and great advice re taking pictures - thanks .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Sheep said:



			Always a good idea to keep a diary, it will help you chart his progress and possibly spot smaller things you might otherwise miss. Fingers crossed he recovers fully very soon, I too have a horse who doesn't want to stay sound but he has been doing very well since his shoes came off almost a month ago  fingers crossed the next update is positive x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I feel like we're at the beginning of a very long road . . . more than a little daunted . . . but we've got some good people around us.  First day of box rest today - I'm keeping him in until the scans even though vet has said he's happy for him to go out.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			Good luck with your journey - this place was the only hing that kept me going at times as my vet wasn't being massively supportive and neither was my farrier but some fabulous people on here answered my questions and generally geed me up when I was fighting to get referrals ,vet visits etc for both my horses (never have two tbs at the same time - the bank balance is not appreciative of it  ) Im sure with an owner as dedicated as your self Kali will be back on the road in no time xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - it was actually reading people's experiences on here (plus having some good discussions via PM) that gave me the encouragement needed to do this.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Really sorry to learn it wasn't just a bruised sole.  Hope he comes sound asap and gets back to full work.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nicnac - I think we're looking at a minimum of 6 months but will know more once we've seen the x-rays and scans.  Keeping everything crossed until next Wed that the damage isn't too extensive.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			PS do you have the feet first book it helped me a lot with my first BF experience .
 One thing that I wish I had known at first is too ask the farrier to remove the shoes but taking out the nails one at a time instead of the normal way they do it , it cuts down the chipping back you get at first a fair bit .
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered it .  Also, great advice re farrier removing shoes - thanks .

P


----------



## amandap (1 May 2014)

Best of luck and I think taking a long term view of the rehab is a good idea. It can take a while for hooves to develop strong internal structures and that can't begin until he is well enough.
Maudlin I don't mind reading and you may well have dark days but I hope you can stay off that ledge. A diary with photos and even video is a great way to remind yourself how far you've come on any bad days. Memory alone can trick you.


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

amandap said:



			Best of luck and I think taking a long term view of the rehab is a good idea. It can take a while for hooves to develop strong internal structures and that can't begin until he is well enough.
Maudlin I don't mind reading and you may well have dark days but I hope you can stay off that ledge. A diary with photos and even video is a great way to remind yourself how far you've come on any bad days. Memory alone can trick you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

*Day Three*

First day of box rest today, which didn't get off to a great start when four huge vans full of armed police raided the yard at 6 a.m.!  Discombobulated all the horses with all the unusual comings and goings but really upset Kal - he HATES disruption to his routine.  In addition his girlfriend Frey was pulled out of her stable to be shod at 7.00 a.m., which is also unusual.  I borrowed Frey's stable while I mucked his out and even with a whole tube of Magic and three clicks of sedalin he was wired to the moon and proceeded to trash Frey's stable.  I gave him a handful of chaff and some apples and tied him up to stop him box-walking/putting pressure on that limb, and eventually he settled.  Changed his rugs (he was very sweaty), re-bandaged his hind legs and popped him back in his "house," mucked out Frey's stable (couldn't leave it like that!) and when I left he was actually dozing (result!).

I will try and take pictures of his feet as they currently are when I go back this afternoon . . . be good to have a starting point (please be kind - they are pretty horrific).

P


----------



## paulineh (1 May 2014)

What ever was happening with the Police. We had this happen on Monday afternoon down our lane.

As for the ligament problem I have a little Arab mare that did a suspensory ligament a few years ago and she came back into full work (She is an Endurance horse) and has never had a problem since. She was not one for Box rest so we gave her a small area in front of her stables so she could move around a bit. 

To help him while he is on box rest have you thought of getting him some Reiki / massage. Give me a PM if you would like me to see him. 

Good luck and I'm always happy to come and see him.  Hope Jo can help you she really has helped my mare.


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

paulineh said:



			What ever was happening with the Police. We had this happen on Monday afternoon down our lane.

As for the ligament problem I have a little Arab mare that did a suspensory ligament a few years ago and she came back into full work (She is an Endurance horse) and has never had a problem since. She was not one for Box rest so we gave her a small area in front of her stables so she could move around a bit. 

To help him while he is on box rest have you thought of getting him some Reiki / massage. Give me a PM if you would like me to see him. 

Good luck and I'm always happy to come and see him.  Hope Jo can help you she really has helped my mare.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Doll . . . the way the yard is set up it's either in his stable or in a pen in his field/in his field and his field is still in need of rolling post winter so is currently not ideal.  There is a field adjacent to YO's two that hasn't had horses on it over the winter so is nice and flat so that might be an option for rehab, but for now I'd rather he was in until we know how bad the ligament/suspensory damage is.  

Reiki sounds like a wonderful idea and thank you for the offer, but I want to make sure it's not contraindicated by checking with vet - you are very kind to offer.  

Haven't got in touch with Jo yet - currently taking one thing at a time, but I will be giving her a call once we know exactly what's going on inside that leg.  I need to get my head round how long the rehab for the suspensory will be and what form it will take (in or out) . . . then I can work out how to do both (suspensory rehab and barefoot rehab) - make sense?

I really appreciate your support .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

So, while I'm waiting for my "Feet First" book to arrive, I need to think hard about what I feed my boy if we're going to take him barefoot.  

I already feed him a low sugar/starch diet and pack him full of goodies like oil, lysine, magox and MSM, what else do I need to consider?

This is what he currently gets:

Alfa A Molasses Free
ERS Pellets
Micronised linseed
Pure MSM
Magox

In addition, he gets ad lib, high quality hay (I haven't had it analyzed) and is bedded on barley straw which sometimes nibbles at.  His grazing is a good mix of herbs and grasses supplemented by a haynet in the field (not a huge space and he shares it with a shetland who is out 24/7).  

Lastly, over the winter when he dropped condition, I added Copra (which he loves) and Bailey's No. 4.  

What am I missing?

P


----------



## Goldenstar (1 May 2014)

I feed chopped straw , Alfa a mol' free , speedi beet and micronised linseed it add oats for horses working harder.
I feed haylage and have hay bloks as well to amuse if they are in for longer .
I supplement with mag ox and the forage plus performance supp.
They are doing well on the forage plus supp and I think I see improvements in the speed J grows his foot on it he was on farriers formula before and although his horn quality improved he did not grow much horn .
Is he going to be on box rest for a while ?
I recommend different types of bloks to amuse him if he is to be in a while they great are for box rest.
You can swop types to keep them busy.
Box rest is hard work for the owner.
I use massage for mine and passive stretches ( when the vet says it's ok ) 
They like equissage if you have access to one it was a great for calming one stressy one .
There's a supplement avialable  only from the vet for box rest I can't remember what it's called .
I would not worry to much about the BF rehab at first if I where you just apporiate trimming and treat for thrush whether you can see it or not .
I started my BF by leading my horse around all the different surfaces in the yard and garden twice a day and then three times then leading out and about then leading from another horse .
I think the gradual return to work from injury and the bf will go along together well


----------



## charliejet (1 May 2014)

Good luck with it all


----------



## Diddleydoo (1 May 2014)

Just seen this.  I'm sorry he's injured but I'm very glad you are going to give barefoot a try and I'm delighted your vet is supportive.  That's a good start IMO.

I'm not able to offer much advice but I'll offer support where I can.

The only advice I can offer regards diet is that some don't do great with Alfalfa in the diet.  Mine is one of them.  The other advice would be to consider the Forage Plus balancer, I'm a bit of a cheerleader for it because it made a huge difference to mine.  Other than that I think it's finding what works for Kali, you are clearly dedicated enough to make a go of it and have already got your head round the idea that it won't happen overnight.

So as the owner of a long term sick note I'm joining you for the long haul


----------



## Sheep (1 May 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the hoof pics. I'm slightly obsessed with photographing my boy's feet at the minute, it's really interesting to see how they change.

Don't worry if you think they are horrific at the minute - things can only improve.


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			I feed chopped straw , Alfa a mol' free , speedi beet and micronised linseed it add oats for horses working harder.
I feed haylage and have hay bloks as well to amuse if they are in for longer .
I supplement with mag ox and the forage plus performance supp.
They are doing well on the forage plus supp and I think I see improvements in the speed J grows his foot on it he was on farriers formula before and although his horn quality improved he did not grow much horn .
Is he going to be on box rest for a while ?
I recommend different types of bloks to amuse him if he is to be in a while they great are for box rest.
You can swop types to keep them busy.
Box rest is hard work for the owner.
I use massage for mine and passive stretches ( when the vet says it's ok ) 
They like equissage if you have access to one it was a great for calming one stressy one .
There's a supplement avialable  only from the vet for box rest I can't remember what it's called .
I would not worry to much about the BF rehab at first if I where you just apporiate trimming and treat for thrush whether you can see it or not .
I started my BF by leading my horse around all the different surfaces in the yard and garden twice a day and then three times then leading out and about then leading from another horse .
I think the gradual return to work from injury and the bf will go along together well
		
Click to expand...

Will have a look at the forage plus - thanks.  I am currently struggling with when to take the shoes off . . . because he also has navicular and his suspensory injury may mean he'll be on box rest for months, I need to figure out when is the best time, for his feet, to take the shoes off . . . still on the fence with this one.  Leaning towards doing it when he can start walking in hand . . . thoughts?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Diddleydoo said:



			Just seen this.  I'm sorry he's injured but I'm very glad you are going to give barefoot a try and I'm delighted your vet is supportive.  That's a good start IMO.

I'm not able to offer much advice but I'll offer support where I can.

The only advice I can offer regards diet is that some don't do great with Alfalfa in the diet.  Mine is one of them.  The other advice would be to consider the Forage Plus balancer, I'm a bit of a cheerleader for it because it made a huge difference to mine.  Other than that I think it's finding what works for Kali, you are clearly dedicated enough to make a go of it and have already got your head round the idea that it won't happen overnight.

So as the owner of a long term sick note I'm joining you for the long haul 

Click to expand...

Hey - thanks . . . will look at the forage plus (see above).  Yes, I know recovery . . . his feet, his leg, everything . . . will take a looooong time and I'm prepared to give it time.

Good to have you along for the ride (although very sorry that you have a sick note ).

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 May 2014)

Sheep said:



			Looking forward to seeing the hoof pics. I'm slightly obsessed with photographing my boy's feet at the minute, it's really interesting to see how they change.

Don't worry if you think they are horrific at the minute - things can only improve.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a muppet - I snapped away with my phone without realizing that the memory was 'flup!  I will take my proper camera up tomorrow.  Sigh.

P


----------



## Nicnac (1 May 2014)

Just a comment on the Alfa A Molasses free - I have recently stopped feeding it as it's rather high in Sugar so not ideal for unshod horses (imo)  I have changed to Hifi lite which is lower than both Alfa A molasses free and Alfa A lite after driving my feed merchant mad by making him lift all the bags so I could compare!

I have always had my horses unshod bar my new boy who is young, still unbalanced and events so have shod him so he can be studded.  

Good luck with taking him unshod and hope he can get some turn out next week once you know exactly what you're dealing with


----------



## amandap (2 May 2014)

Re photos it's a good idea to have a protocol so you can compare easily. Some ideas here. http://www.all-natural-horse-care.com/good-hoof-photos.html


----------



## Diddleydoo (2 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Hey - thanks . . . will look at the forage plus (see above).  Yes, I know recovery . . . his feet, his leg, everything . . . will take a looooong time and I'm prepared to give it time.

Good to have you along for the ride (although very sorry that you have a sick note ).

P
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I love my half ton lawn mower and there's still hope for us.  Like you I'm in it for the long haul and will do everything I can, including modifying my ambitions.

I'm lookin forward to seeing the hoof pictures, flippin flup memory card 

RE shoes off, I've seen suggestions of 2 shoeing cycles following the change of diet and mineral introduction, but you have other factors to consider.  I'm sure one of the more experienced barefooters can help to guide you.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 May 2014)

*Day Five*

Well, he had a better morning yesterday - gave him his Magic and sedalin when I first got to yard, mucked out Frey's stable, parked him in there while I mucked out his and, aside from hooking his leadrope underneath the manger and "twanging" it (for want of a better word) because it made a satisfying noise (and by satisfying, I mean it made the whole front structure of the Loddon-bars clang and vibrate) . . . he did that like a flipping metronome for THIRTY MINUTES . . . sigh.  In the afternoon, I parked him on the yard (he's usually more chilled in the afternoons) while I did another quick muck-out and top up with straw and little blighter snapped the bailer twine and beggared off up the (tarmac) drive at a smart, spanking canter.  He was quite lame when I caught him .

This morning his two mini-wives were off to a competition so he got quite excited when the lorry arrived for them, but got even MORE wound up when a tanker arrived to deliver oil to the house behind the barn - he could hear it, but not see it and it sent him into orbit.  Additionally, his last remaining wife was turned out so he was alone in the barn and completely lost the plot.  Honestly, his bed, which last night was a good eighteen inches deep with lovely clean straw and three-foot-high banks was a sodden, poo-y mess and he was slipping all over the pace as he span and paced in his stable.  I reasoned that putting him on the walker at a gentle pace was better than having him make all those sharp turns and slipping about in the stable - so did that while I mucked out.  I have a large, deep wheelbarrow . . . and I took FOUR full loads of manky straw out . . . broke my heart .  I cold-hosed his leg (vet said it couldn't do any harm) and the reprobate is back in his stable, chilled as you like, munching on his hay.

I feel like I'm stuck between the devil and the deep blue sea.  It's hard to settle him, especially at the weekends when folks come up later . . . I daren't turn him out because his field needs rolling and is full of divots from the manky winter we had, YO said I could borrow her field (which is much flatter), but it's huge and I just KNOW he'll hooley.  He won't stand still on the yard while I muck out (please no lectures - at this point it's irrelevant).  So I'm left with either parking him (tied up) in Frey's stable, which is do-able during the week when I turn her out, but doesn't work at the weekends when owner comes up much later and takes aaaaaaaaaaaages to muck out, or putting him on the walker which means he's walking in a circle - which can't be good for that ligament!

Sigh.

On the plus side, my copy of Feet First has arrived and I plan to sit in the garden later this afternoon and have a good read.  Also, Pops managed to make me smile while I was cold-hosing him this morning by trying to grab the hose from my hand with his teeth - I wish I'd had my phone on me because it was very comical.

Bluddy 'orses.

P


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 May 2014)

Could you electric fence off a small pen that he could go in while you muck out?


----------



## PolarSkye (3 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			Could you electric fence off a small pen that he could go in while you muck out?
		
Click to expand...

When we tried that after hock surgery, he took great exception to being "confined" outside and paced and paced and paced - not sure I want him making all those sharp turns . . . also the ground in all our fields is still very wet and slippery - not ideal for ligament damage .

P


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 May 2014)

Oh well, it was worth asking. He's not helping himself - poor chap. You can only do the best you can with the facilities you have and the temperament of your boy. So i can see why you popped him on the walker while you mucked out. It might be the best option when the other stable isn't available.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			Oh well, it was worth asking. He's not helping himself - poor chap. You can only do the best you can with the facilities you have and the temperament of your boy. So i can see why you popped him on the walker while you mucked out. It might be the best option when the other stable isn't available.
		
Click to expand...

No, he doesn't help himself . . . he does settle down once the initial hustle and bustle of the morning is over . . . it's just the hour or so first thing when the others go out and if the barn is nice and quiet (i.e., just me and perhaps K there) getting on with our jobs he settles in the other stable . . . I can't ask everyone else to change their routines to accommodate him - that's just not fair - but he finds it harder/more stressful when there's lots going on.

The other option is to muck out around him - not easy at all - and I certainly wouldn't have been able to do it this morning with him turning himself inside out . . . tomorrow, I might try going up super-early when it's quiet, dosing him with Magic and tying him up in his stable to limit how much he can move and doing my best to muck out round him.  Then perhaps I can take him for a little walk in hand (in a bridle) to pick a bit of grass while the others go out . . . there's a nice patch right by the stables/school that isn't too far away from his stable.

P


----------



## amandap (3 May 2014)

I don't know what to suggest unless there is a retired or another box rest horse on the yard he ould be paired with in a penned off area in a field away from hubbub so he could go out there when the others are turned out keepig some sort of routine he's used to? I would look at giving some gastric/gut support during this stressful time for him if not already.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 May 2014)

amandap said:



			I don't know what to suggest unless there is a retired or another box rest horse on the yard he ould be paired with in a penned off area in a field away from hubbub so he could go out there when the others are turned out keepig some sort of routine he's used to? I would look at giving some gastric/gut support during this stressful time for him if not already.
		
Click to expand...

The yard is really small, so there really isn't anywhere quiet/away from the others - plus he wouldn't like that anyway.  As for feeding him, because he is a tad girthy and can be a box walker, I feed him as though he has ulcers anyway . . . but any additional tips on things I can give him to keep his tummy settled are welcome.

Lastly, am looking into a stable mirror - hopefully that will help in the mornings.

P


----------



## Diddleydoo (3 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			beggared off up the (tarmac) drive at a smart, spanking canter.  He was quite lame when I caught him .

Bluddy 'orses.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Kali you plank 

Sorry it's not been easier.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 May 2014)

*Day Six*

I got up to the yard super early this morning, tied the Idiot Grey up outside his stable/in the barn and mucked out - aside from making one of the mini wives squeal (I think she's coming into season) and managing to get into the feed room for a good rootle round, he was good as gold .  Cold hosed his leg, let him have a pick of grass, put him back, in his stable and he totally lost the plot . . . again.  My lovely YO was there and immediately went to fetch Roger, Kal's field-mate while I quickly swept up Frey's stable.  Not 30 seconds after Rog was installed, Kal settled .

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203827442745843&l=8b46033c8c

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203827445145903&l=e0cdc59a73

Bless Roger - he's such a little dude.

When I went back up this afternoon, Kal had obviously been soooo relaxed with Rog next door that he'd laid down to have a little kip - his thermatex was covered in straw and his head was . . . BROWN.  Rog was very keen to get back to his field:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203829443435859&l=cd70d19d46

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203829443195853&l=ddcbb6dcbe

. . . and when I turned him out he did a little happy dance .

Kal had a bath . . . not very impressed when I wouldn't let him roll . . . 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203829434195628&l=849859758110395557

Meanwhile, I had to muck out Frey's stable (again) and Kal's stable (again).  Hosed his leg again, wrapped him up in rugs, re-bandaged his hind legs and put him to bed with his tea.

Think I'll borrow Rog and Frey's stable again tomorrow . . . and roll on Wednesday .

I'm not taking his shoes off until we've seen the scans (Wednesday) and know what we're dealing with in total.  

P


----------



## Diddleydoo (5 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm not taking his shoes off until we've seen the scans (Wednesday) and know what we're dealing with in total.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan.

Absolutely, roll on Wednesday.  We will cross fingers and hooves for you both.


----------



## amandap (7 May 2014)

Glad he has settled with that routine. How did it go today?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2014)

No vet .  Practice manager rang me to say vet had been called away to an emergency and would I mind rescheduling . . . he's coming on Friday morning .

Thanks for asking.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (7 May 2014)

Oh bummer!  Its the waiting that's the hard part! Good luck for Friday.  Had one of mine scoped today and I had to pass the tube in!!!!  Squeemish days are behind me lol!  Hope the news on Friday is not too bad x


----------



## PolarSkye (7 May 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Oh bummer!  Its the waiting that's the hard part! Good luck for Friday.  Had one of mine scoped today and I had to pass the tube in!!!!  Squeemish days are behind me lol!  Hope the news on Friday is not too bad x
		
Click to expand...

You're right . . . it is hard . . . but I have to feel for the owner of the horse Andrew was called way for and so hope he/she is alright.

Kal is on box rest and we've worked out a routine that works, so another couple of days waiting won't kill either of us.  

What was the result of the scope?  Hope it all went well .

P


----------



## Hetsmum (8 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			You're right . . . it is hard . . . but I have to feel for the owner of the horse Andrew was called way for and so hope he/she is alright.

Kal is on box rest and we've worked out a routine that works, so another couple of days waiting won't kill either of us. 

What was the result of the scope? Hope it all went well .

P
		
Click to expand...

Its good he's settled into a routine now.  I always think the first 3 days are the hardest then they sort of become accepting of the situation? 
Scope results back today (hopefully)  it was not a clean wash but not horrendous either.  He has been coughing/nasal discharging for almost 2 months now and had a nasal swab which showed nothing.  We are 4 courses of antibiotics down the line and he's just not 'right'...also lost 40kg in 4 weeks.  This is a fatty I try to keep weight off!
Anyway I will keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow and really glad he seems to have settled down a bit.  It's such a shame he's a plonker in a very small field paddock or he could be with all the others.  He's a lucky horse to have someone willing to do whatever it takes for him.
Oh another tip for box rest is cutting some branches down from edible trees (leaves attached) and hanging up in stable.  Mine have loved this and stripped the bark off the branches too.
Best of luck xxx


----------



## Diddleydoo (8 May 2014)

I'm so sorry you were postponed, I was checking all day for an update so can imagine how frustrated you must feel.

You're right about the emergency though, and while none of us want to think about it if the situations were reversed I know where I would want the vet.

So, once again we will cross our fingers and hooves for you for tomorrow and hope for something minor that will repair quickly.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 May 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Its good he's settled into a routine now.  I always think the first 3 days are the hardest then they sort of become accepting of the situation? 
Scope results back today (hopefully)  it was not a clean wash but not horrendous either.  He has been coughing/nasal discharging for almost 2 months now and had a nasal swab which showed nothing.  We are 4 courses of antibiotics down the line and he's just not 'right'...also lost 40kg in 4 weeks.  This is a fatty I try to keep weight off!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - that doesn't sound good .  What's the next step?  This must be worrying for you . . . fingers crossed you and the vet get to the bottom of things soon!




			Anyway I will keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow and really glad he seems to have settled down a bit.  It's such a shame he's a plonker in a very small field paddock or he could be with all the others.  He's a lucky horse to have someone willing to do whatever it takes for him.
Oh another tip for box rest is cutting some branches down from edible trees (leaves attached) and hanging up in stable.  Mine have loved this and stripped the bark off the branches too.
Best of luck xxx
		
Click to expand...

Erm . . . not so settled today . . . in a proper strop this morning although he did settle once I brought Roger in (who was more than happy to spend the day out of the rain scoffing hay).  I really love the idea of cutting down branches - I can hang them up in his stable!  The resident swallows might also appreciate them as an additional perch (we have 8 nests in the barn) .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 May 2014)

Diddleydoo said:



			I'm so sorry you were postponed, I was checking all day for an update so can imagine how frustrated you must feel.

You're right about the emergency though, and while none of us want to think about it if the situations were reversed I know where I would want the vet.

So, once again we will cross our fingers and hooves for you for tomorrow and hope for something minor that will repair quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless you and thank you . . . I'll admit I was disappointed (I'd waited a week for the scan/x-ray) but I really did understand that getting the vet to an emergency is much more important.  Pops was less than impressed to be in AGAIN today, but he's just going to have to lump it until tomorrow morning (I have no more Magic or sedalin) - if he needs to be box rested further, I will chat to my vet about other ways to manage him.

P


----------



## Nicnac (8 May 2014)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Hetsmum (9 May 2014)

Good luck for today!

Mines scope came back with bad bacterial infection.  5 days iv antibiotics and a re-scope in 2 weeks.  One of his enzimes was low also that can indicate a liver problem but also indicates respiratory problems but vet said get some milk thistle which is good for this.  I have faith in my wonderful vets so I am sure all will be ok in the end.  It's just a question of time and I know he is getting the best help in the meantime.

I don't know about Kali but if he is a "foody" the other thing for the stable you can try is a log with holes drilled in it (quite big holes) and bits of yummy things stuffed down the holes.........carrots etc.  Also a good bark stripping thing!

I think the trouble when they are stressed though is that they won't focus on anything really (a bit like us!)  My current ill one was box rested for laminitis 5 years ago.  He was in for about 4 months as even with soaked hay and following all vets advice it kept flaring up.  He is a very calm chap normally but separated from his friends was too much.  Eventually he did settle but totally chilled out when in a pen in their field (once he was allowed off the deep bed).  I know Kali won't do this.......it is such a shame!

If only we could explain to them why we are doing it and that it is all for their own good!

Anyway fingers crossed news is good and recovery not too long!

xxx


----------



## Diddleydoo (9 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh bless you and thank you . . . I'll admit I was disappointed (I'd waited a week for the scan/x-ray) but I really did understand that getting the vet to an emergency is much more important.  Pops was less than impressed to be in AGAIN today, but he's just going to have to lump it until tomorrow morning (I have no more Magic or sedalin) - if he needs to be box rested further, I will chat to my vet about other ways to manage him.

P
		
Click to expand...

You've every right to be disappointed, a week is a long time when you are worrying about your horse and have access to Google 

Anyway, good luck and I'll check back later.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2014)

*Post Scans/X-Rays - Diagnosis*

Lovely vet arrived this morning (45 minutes early!!!) - he got a hug and a cup of tea .  He had another quick feel/look at the affected leg (off fore) and said he was still getting a reaction when he pressed on the suspensory, but that it was milder than last week.

We moved Pops into the wash room and sedated him and then A (vet) set about x-raying both knees and right fetlock.  Where that little lump on the outside of his right knee is we could clearly see trauma to the bone AND the suspensory . . . there is a floating chip of bone and a very jagged/roughened edge.  The bone is also bigger when compared to the other knee.  There was no damage to the fetlock.  The scans (he did both knees/suspensories) corroborated what was seen in the x-rays . . . roughed/enlarged/traumatised bone and thickening/inflammation of the suspensory - but only where it attaches to/is next to the affected bone, the rest of the ligament is smooth and intact.  

So - he's obviously had some sort of knock or kick in an unlucky place . . . how he didn't have a mark we don't know, but if he was kicked all three of the likely candidates are shoeless and relatively small so it's possible it was an unfortunately-placed glancing blow.  

There is some evidence of calcification as the bone is healing and it's hard to know whether the inflammation in the suspensory is caused by the trauma of the original injury or whether it's where the bone is now pressing on the ligament.  Vet thinks the former and that if we can get the inflammation in the suspensory down, it'll all heal well.  

So . . . therapy is:  field rest (having seen what he's like in his stable, vet feels he'll be better off out - even if he does have the odd moment), shock wave therapy starting next week, cold hosing, bute and (depending on how he heals) steroid injections AROUND the ligament to speed healing (but not INTO the ligament).

Vet is reasonably happy that we can get him sound - and sound enough to return to work - with all the usual caveats.  He doesn't want to give me a definitive timescale, but believes that we're possibly looking at two months rest/treatment and then re-scanning and going from there.

So it's not wear and tear, he doesn't have wacking great holes in the ligament, he hasn't done it tear-arsing about in the field . . . I'm still very keen to take his shoes off, but need to think carefully about WHEN to do that so next week will be calling some recommended barefoot gurus to have a chat.  I'm conscious of not throwing too much at my boy all at once . . . I don't want him to react to being footy due to not having shoes on and end up damaging that ligament more . . . but I know that removing his shoes will help his way of going . . . all a bit Catch 22 if you get my drift.

So . . . am having a large glass of wine and wondering how the eff I am going to pay for all of this (I don't need kidneys, right?), but am rather pleased with the diagnosis and prognosis for now .  Fingers crossed all goes according to plan.

P

P.S.  Oh, and until they can get round to rolling his field, and while he is recuperating, my lovely YO has said I can use the HUGE section at the top of her field which is knee-deep in grass and lovely and flat . . . I'm going up to electrify the fence/make everything secure tomorrow - how lovely is that?!  I'm hoping that all that grass will mean he will be too busy eating to even think about having a hooley .  The additional benefit being that his field will get a good two months of rest allowing the grass to grow for when he goes back in . . .


----------



## Nicnac (9 May 2014)

Well that's good news!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Well that's good news! 

Click to expand...

Do you know what, it is!  I am a little stunned, tbh . . . and I'm still rather guarded because there IS damage to the suspensory, and he does still have bone trauma . . . so there is still a long way to go, but the diagnosis is infinitely better than I expected.  If it had been gradual damage due to his dodgy foot conformation on that leg, I'd have been very worried about him doing it again or even coming sound.  As it is, he's had an unlucky accident.  

Still got to get him sound, though . . . and I've still got to figure out how and when to take him barefoot and get him through that.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (9 May 2014)

Oh that really sounds like very good news to me!  One of mine fractured his cannon in 2009 and it healed really really well and came back to full work.  Not a mark on his leg either - only showed up on the x-ray.  You really do have a lovely YO who just really sounds like a dream of a person.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## paulineh (9 May 2014)

That really sounds good news upward and onward.


----------



## ihatework (9 May 2014)

Pretty positive news!
Personally I wouldn't take his shoes off yet. I wouldn't want possible footy gait to disrupt following the soundness progression of the injury.
I'd probably do it once the injury scans clear, he is 100% sound and just about to come into walk rehab


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Oh that really sounds like very good news to me!  One of mine fractured his cannon in 2009 and it healed really really well and came back to full work.  Not a mark on his leg either - only showed up on the x-ray.  You really do have a lovely YO who just really sounds like a dream of a person.  I am so happy for you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . . . he's already dealt with a fractured canon bone (three years ago - yes, he is accident prone) so I'm reasonably confident that we can deal with this although I am worried about the calcification (is that even a word?) and we still have ligament damage to deal with too.

And, yes, my YO is just the most wonderful person - I feel very lucky . . . she is very kind and really treats us (all two liveries!) like family - yard is bliss and it really makes the prospect of rehabilitating him that much less daunting.

P


----------



## mudmonkey17 (9 May 2014)

My girl had almost identical injury last year. Went lame, thought was bruising as had pulled shoe off few days before. Nerve blocks, scans and X-rays 
After showed inflamed suspensory where it met the bone and she was very tender on splint bone but luckily no fractures. All in all took 4 moths of box rest with in hand walking etc to get her completely sound. Good luck with your boy x


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2014)

paulineh said:



			That really sounds good news upward and onward.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  I'm cautiously optimistic now.  Not jumping up and down for joy . . . that bony callous could still cause horrible problems and lame him permanently, but I do feel better about his prognosis.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2014)

mudmonkey17 said:



			My girl had almost identical injury last year. Went lame, thought was bruising as had pulled shoe off few days before. Nerve blocks, scans and X-rays 
After showed inflamed suspensory where it met the bone and she was very tender on splint bone but luckily no fractures. All in all took 4 moths of box rest with in hand walking etc to get her completely sound. Good luck with your boy x
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's wonderful to hear . . . thank you .  Very glad your girl came right for you.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2014)

ihatework said:



			Pretty positive news!
Personally I wouldn't take his shoes off yet. I wouldn't want possible footy gait to disrupt following the soundness progression of the injury.
I'd probably do it once the injury scans clear, he is 100% sound and just about to come into walk rehab
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's pretty much where I am too . . . having to remind myself to be patient, LOL.

P


----------



## Diddleydoo (10 May 2014)

That is very good news, I'm so glad to hear it's all treatable and that box rest is not necessary.  Better for both of you . You've every right to be cautiously optimistic it's always scary starting a recovery and return to work program. (I do at least one a year )

Will he have the lovely Roger for company in his nice new field?

PS No, you don't need kidneys they are over rated .  However, demand is currently low.  I've failed to shift one of mine since HRH's last demand for veterinary attention


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Diddleydoo said:



			That is very good news, I'm so glad to hear it's all treatable and that box rest is not necessary.  Better for both of you . You've every right to be cautiously optimistic it's always scary starting a recovery and return to work program. (I do at least one a year )

Will he have the lovely Roger for company in his nice new field?

PS No, you don't need kidneys they are over rated .  However, demand is currently low.  I've failed to shift one of mine since HRH's last demand for veterinary attention  

Click to expand...

Thank you . . . um, no, Rog will not be able to handle all that grass (would hate to see him get laminitis) so will go back in with the in-foal mare and the blind mare to resume his caretaking duties with them.  I separated the dynamic duo early this afternoon - they will be reunited when Kal goes back in his regular field in a couple of months.  

I spent this morning taking down the electric fending in his field (the tape has to go back on the reel - I don't "do" scrunching it up in a sack - so it took ages) and then walking the fence line in his rehab field and replacing some of the poles along the electric fence line between him and the girls.  The battery is on charge overnight and I'll set it up tomorrow and then he can go out in a grass haven (will take pictures - it is seriously lush - he will LOVE it - plus lots of herbs/different types of forage - proper old grazing).  There's no water trough, so I'll have to tote a water container up every morning, but it's a small price to pay!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Oh, and I am LOVING not mucking out twice a day or having to deal with "box rest poos" . . . and having a much more chilled out boy (he fell asleep while I cold hosed his leg this afternoon).

I am just a tad (well, more than a tad) worried about him not sproinging too much when in the field . . . he is a naturally playful and exuberant horse.  I have cut his feed right down - all he's getting is (un-molassed) chaff as a carrier for the bute and his supplements and ad lib hay - but he can still have Tigger tendencies and I'm pretty sure they won't help the healing!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Last thing . . . a funny . . . after I had taken the fence down in their field, little Rog displayed his enormous pleasure by doing laps while Kal, the trotters, Frey and the two mares (blind Queenie and pregnant Peggy) all looked at him bemused . . . he looked so cute - little floofy shetland mane and tail streaming . . . I've never seen him move that fast!  Bless him.  I did have my phone on me, but he was too far away to film.

P


----------



## spookypony (11 May 2014)

That all sounds pretty positive!

Possibly a numpty question: might he be less inclined for sproinging if he had less painkillers? Sometimes, pain is there for a reason...


----------



## amandap (12 May 2014)

I am so glad to read your vet's advice and that he is much calmer. Spookypony makes a good point.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 May 2014)

spookypony said:



			That all sounds pretty positive!

Possibly a numpty question: might he be less inclined for sproinging if he had less painkillers? Sometimes, pain is there for a reason...
		
Click to expand...

He's on the bute for the anti-inflammatory properties, not for pain relief . . . I'd love for him to be able to "feel" it so that he is less inclined to sproing, but that ligament needs the inflammation taken out of it somehow.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 May 2014)

amandap said:



			I am so glad to read your vet's advice and that he is much calmer. Spookypony makes a good point.
		
Click to expand...

NOT calmer - we had an awful day today.  Will do a full update shortly.  In the meantime, I tried to PM you to say the package had arrived but your inbox is full . . . so THANK YOU!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 May 2014)

*Kali is an idiot and I am tearing my hair out *

So I spent all morning yesterday sorting out the fencing, the battery charged overnight, I took up water . . . we were all set.  This morning I put him on the walker for a little while to take the edge off, hosed his leg, gave him his breakfast, covered him in fly spray, rugged him up (because it was supposed to rain) and took him up to his new field.  He was a little snorty going up there, but nothing major.  Made a bee line for all that lovely grass and I thought "great - that went well!"  Fifi decided having a BOY next door was just too exciting for words and had a little hooley - Kal thought he'd join in but really only did a rather sedate trot - for about 90 seconds - and then put his head down again and ate.  

I left him to it - went to finish mucking out - and about an hour later, fellow livery shouted that he was running around.  Someone one was moving the stallion from the top field RIGHT PAST KAL'S NEW FIELD!!!!  I observed for about five minutes and he wasn't galloping, but he was having a trot round . . . no sliding to a stop, nothing horrific.  I thought I'd leave him to it to give him a chance to settle down again and by the time I left, he had calmed down.

Went back up early afternoon (wasn't going to leave him out too long on all that lovely grass) to see him cantering up and down the fence line . . . went up to the field and he was so sweaty that it was running down his legs.  Clipped on the leadrope, whipped his rugs off and took a look at the state of the field . . . massive track along the fence line and ground churned up by the gate where he had been cantering/stopping.  Sigh .

I brought him in, had to give him a wash because he was sooooooo sweaty, popped him on the walker just for ten minutes (it calms him down), cold-hosed his leg, hibiscrubbed a cut on his leg (managed to knock himself despite wearing brushing boots), bandaged him behind, rugged him up and put him away - and then had a little cry.

YO was out all day so hadn't noticed and this field is out of sight of the main house.

Vet is coming out tomorrow to do the first shock wave treatment - I will talk to him about how we deal with this . . . is he better off in?  If he does go out, is there something I can give him to take the edge off/make being out less exciting?  

I can't put Rog out in the field with him - waaaaay too much grass for him.  My only option is the blind mare - but her owner can be a little funny.  Too much grass for Frey (and I don't trust her as far as I can throw her).  Too much grass for the two mini shetties.  I don't trust the two trotter boys - they are VERY playful.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 May 2014)

Anyone used ACP tablets?  They still legal?  Can I use them long term?  What side effects do they have?  I will obviously talk to my vet about this tomorrow, thought I'd pick your brains too.

Seriously frustrated by today .

P


----------



## amandap (12 May 2014)

Ah good. I've deleted some messages.

Oh bummer! Looks like stabling might have to be the option unless he's settled in his normal field and vet agrees.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 May 2014)

amandap said:



			Ah good. I've deleted some messages.

Oh bummer! Looks like stabling might have to be the option unless he's settled in his normal field and vet agrees.
		
Click to expand...

It's looking that way.  Thing is, gentle movement (strolling around the field grazing) is better for the arthritis in his hocks and his navicular . . . but try telling him that!  I'm hoping today was a one-off and that if we give him something to calm him, he can just go out and munch . . . if not, he will be confined to barracks for the next two months - which is not something I want tbh, but neither do I want him hurting himself/setting his recovery back.

Why didn't I buy a donkey again?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 May 2014)

You know, I'd happily spend a couple of hours in the field with him reading a book and keeping him company if I thought it would help . . . or attach him to a lunge line and basically tether him (to me) . . . from past experience, if he's clipped on to something/someone or has company he will graze . . . I think he's just not liking being alone.  Perhaps I'll see if I can borrow the blind mare AND spend some time in the field with him (AND give him something like ACP to take the edge off) and see if that works?

P


----------



## Nicnac (12 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			You know, I'd happily spend a couple of hours in the field with him reading a book and keeping him company if I thought it would help . . . or attach him to a lunge line and basically tether him (to me) . . . from past experience, if he's clipped on to something/someone or has company he will graze . . . I think he's just not liking being alone.  Perhaps I'll see if I can borrow the blind mare AND spend some time in the field with him (AND give him something like ACP to take the edge off) and see if that works?
P
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a good plan!  I think putting him on horse walker continuously to take edge off will just maintain his fitness and you're better to let that go so he doesn't hool around.  Horses eh? Who'd have 'em?


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2014)

*First Shockwave Treatment*

Well after being a complete twonk in the field yesterday, I confined him to barracks while I waited for the vet this morning - tied him up in Frey's stable while he proceeded to poo everywhere, generally stress and wind himself up.  Vet arrived, and before we even got started with the shockwave treatment, we had a pow wow about how to manage him through his recovery.  So . . . given that he can't behave himself in the field, he is now confined to barracks with Rog next door in Frey's stable for company during the day.  I'm bummed that we can't turn him out because I would love to see him have a rest on some lovely lush grass . . . but he just isn't going to do himself any favours and, while box resting him is more work for me, it's the single best way to keep him quiet/help that leg heal.  So . . . I'm armed with sedalin and Magic to get him through his trickier days (usually the weekends when there's more going on at the yard), good old Rog will get a rest from the grass during the day (no bad thing for a Shetland with Cushings in the Spring) and I get to muck out two stables twice a day for the next two months.

Vet's happy for me to continue to use the walker to keep him moving, as long as we can keep him calm/still in his stable (and is certainly calm when Rog is next door).

Bad news is that he is still in a considerable amount of pain (even on bute) so it's possible he has made that ligament worse with all his shenanigans . . . but the good news is that we were looking at trauma and inflammation rather than a tear or lesions.

So . . . won't be taking him barefoot until he goes back out (in HIS field with Rog) after the shockwave and (possible) injection - no point doing it while he's on box rest.  I will, however, have to have a chat with my farrier about taking that heel down a tad . . . it's all a juggling act.

P


----------



## ImmyS (13 May 2014)

Would it be a possibility to set up a paddock paradise track system in the field? Then Pop and Rog could be turned out together (maybe muzzle Rog until the grass has been eaten down) but after that it would be good for encouraging movement for both of them.

I have a friend with a QH and a Shetland. The QH has lameness issues and obviously the Shetland needs restricted grazing so this has worked really well for them. Just and option for you


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2014)

ImmyS said:



			Would it be a possibility to set up a paddock paradise track system in the field? Then Pop and Rog could be turned out together (maybe muzzle Rog until the grass has been eaten down) but after that it would be good for encouraging movement for both of them.

I have a friend with a QH and a Shetland. The QH has lameness issues and obviously the Shetland needs restricted grazing so this has worked really well for them. Just and option for you 

Click to expand...

I had considered this, but tbh, if they move the stallions again, it will just set him off - and I really, really can't have him running around while that bone/ligament heals.  Box rest it is .

P


----------



## ImmyS (13 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I had considered this, but tbh, if they move the stallions again, it will just set him off - and I really, really can't have him running around while that bone/ligament heals.  Box rest it is .

P
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame but you've got to do whatever you think is best. Good luck with his recovery  x


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2014)

ImmyS said:



			That's a shame but you've got to do whatever you think is best. Good luck with his recovery  x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2014)

Just had to add . . . how lovely is my yard?  

Because Pops will have to be in, which means his pal Rog will be stabled next to him during the day in Frey's stable, I will have to muck out Frey's stable twice a day as well as Kal's.  Frey's owner has just texted me to say that she is willing to come down super early (she works, as a teacher) to feed, turn Frey out and muck out Frey's stable so I have one less thing to do!

I have, of course, told her she will do no such thing . . . she has enough on her own already overflowing plate (plus she's in her 50s and suffers from vertigo) . . . but what a lovely thing to offer to do!

Once again . . . I LOVE MY YARD!

p


----------



## Hetsmum (13 May 2014)

So sorry to hear about him being a tit in the field.  What a shame...sometimes they just don't know when you are trying to help them!  Not sure you really have any choice do you?

ACP tablets......don't see why they wouldn't be legal but they are just sedalin in a tablet I believe?  Always thought sedalin was just acp?

Good luck with the rest of the rehab x


----------



## PolarSkye (15 May 2014)

*I think we've found a routine that works!!*

Yesterday, I was nearly in tears . . . he was soooo stressed and wired and I just couldn't think what to do with him while I mucked out his and Frey's stables.  He wouldn't settle on the yard, he wouldn't settle in Frey's stable while I did his (even when I tied Rog up right outside), he couldn't stay on the walker indefinitely and I daren't turn him out in that mood.  Somehow we muddled through, but left the yard extremely stressed.

I realized I was trying really hard to please everyone and achieve the impossible . . . keep Frey's stable as tidy as possible so as not to waste S's bedding, keep Kal calm and still, rest his field, etc.  So . . . had a rethink.  What's most important is managing Kal as best we can.  So . . . I double-netted his overnet haynet so that could still trickle feed but would be hungry this morning.  Gave him a dose of sedalin and hosed his leg while the sedalin was taking affect (only used a couple of clicks).  Turned him out in HIS field with his breakfast and then caught Rog in from the mare's field and put him in with Kal.  To my surprise, Rog came straight to me (I was expecting to have a job to catch him) and as soon as he could see Rog coming up to his field, Kal was completely calm.  He had a mini trot round before I took Rog up - but nothing awful . . . and once Rog was in with him he had a good roll and immediately started eating.  I mucked out both stables/hayed/watered, etc. and then caught both boys together and brought them in.  When I left them, they were quiet and calm  .

So . . . the most important objective may have been achieved (keep Kal calm in the mornings), plus with the boys only being on the field for a couple of hours a day, I'm hoping that's enough time for it to really rest/the grass to grow.  Rog really is being a superstar and is so obliging about having to field hop and come in during the day - although he was a sweaty boy when I brought him in late morning so a little time in the cool of the barn was probably welcome.

A dear friend has bought tickets for us to go to Royal Windsor tomorrow and I'd arranged for another friend to do Kal tomorrow morning - but if he hadn't settled today, I'd have struggled to go.  Now that I know we have a routine that works, I feel happier leaving him . . . but more important, I feel happier that we can keep him calm/quiet enough for that leg to mend.

Onwards and upwards!

P


----------



## amandap (15 May 2014)

Great! Hopefully that routine will do the trick. I might be out on a limb here but I do think horses feel safer in 'their' spaces and are therefore calmer. Usual mates as well of course.


----------



## PolarSkye (15 May 2014)

amandap said:



			Great! Hopefully that routine will do the trick. I might be out on a limb here but I do think horses feel safer in 'their' spaces and are therefore calmer. Usual mates as well of course.
		
Click to expand...

Not out on a limb at all!  I (stupidly) thought all that grass in the recovery field would have been enough to make him forget/get over being out of his environment . . . given how quirky and sensitive he is, I should have known better.  Lesson learned.  

P


----------



## Diddleydoo (16 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			So . . . won't be taking him barefoot until he goes back out (in HIS field with Rog) after the shockwave and (possible) injection - no point doing it while he's on box rest.  I will, however, have to have a chat with my farrier about taking that heel down a tad . . . it's all a juggling act.
		
Click to expand...

Right I've caught up.  Sorry he was a plank, but glad to hear you may have found the solution.  The field may not get the rest you hoped but it will still get some rest and as long as Kal is calm, happy and more calm then that's what matters most.

Just one question, why are you going to ask the farrier to take his heel down?

I thought with Navicular rehab that bulking up, bringing back, the heel and caudal hoof was most important, is it because of his current injury?

I do accept I've never seen his feet and you see them every day so are certainly more familiar with them than any one but Kal himself.


----------



## PolarSkye (17 May 2014)

Diddleydoo said:



			Right I've caught up.  Sorry he was a plank, but glad to hear you may have found the solution.  The field may not get the rest you hoped but it will still get some rest and as long as Kal is calm, happy and more calm then that's what matters most.

Just one question, why are you going to ask the farrier to take his heel down?

I thought with Navicular rehab that bulking up, bringing back, the heel and caudal hoof was most important, is it because of his current injury?

I do accept I've never seen his feet and you see them every day so are certainly more familiar with them than any one but Kal himself.
		
Click to expand...

Well, we're playing one step forward and about thirty backwards at the moment . . . there's been a few changes at the yard which have upset him further so I'm immensely frustrated and stressed.  Every time I feel like we get a handle on how to manage him, something or someone throws a spanner in the works and I have to come up with another plan.  I have had a very stressful day.

Yesterday, without warning me, my fellow livery whose mare lives next to Kal in the barn, decided she would turn the mare around so she would be out at night and in during the day - and she doesn't want me to put Rog in the stable at night . . . cue Kal spinning like a spinny thing all night long in his stable last night and not eating either his dinner or his breakfast.  Sigh.  Oh, and I wasn't there to either witness all of this or do anything about it because I spent yesterday at Royal Windsor Horse Show.  

In addition, early yesterday morning the pregnant mare had her foal (a beautiful little chestnut filly) but because the mare had not wintered well, the foal was quite weak and there was rather a lot of flapping and panicking going on which upset the mare . . . which wound Kal up.  This morning when I turned him out for his little jaunt while I mucked out, they were moving the mare from the overnight stable to the paddock and the filly was too weak to follow - cue mare panicking, filly panicking and much flapping from all concerned - cue Kal galloping up and down the fence line like a muppet.  I managed to catch him after a couple of minutes, clipped him onto the lead rope and stood with him while he calmed down and grazed and then he was happy for me to leave him . . . but he still walked . . . and walked . . . and walked the fence line.  Not horrific - vet was happy for us to take him out on walk hacks if it would help calm him down (it won't - he won't walk on a hack after this much time off) . . . but not ideal.  

So now I'm back to crossing everything bendy that he will settle with just the other two mares in overnight for company . . . and what the eff do I do next weekend when they are away overnight?

I get that it's not my fellow livery's problem and she needs to what's right for her mare . . . but if I can't keep him relatively quiet, I can't get him sound (and there's no guarantee of that either) . . . and if I can't get him sound, I'm afraid I'll have to have him PTS.  He won't retire well - he's an idiot in the field with no work and I'm not prepared to have him in long-term pain just to be a field ornament (there's that dreaded phrase).

As for the heel - the affected leg is the one with the club foot - the heel is substantially higher which puts additional pressure on the ligament.  I'm not talking about taking wacking great chunks off the heel . . . just enough to give the ligament some relief, while doing what we can to preserve the integrity of the foot to stave off/support the navicular.  

He's as broken as a broken thing . . . and I'm beginning to lose hope.

P


----------



## Diddleydoo (17 May 2014)

Bloody hell, I'm so sorry you are having such an awful time of this.  You find something that works, then the pigging wheels fall off again. 

I have two totally random (and possibly impossible and unhelpful) suggestions. 

1) Is his stable big enough for him to co-habit with Rog, or is there a stable, or area, big enough? Kind of like yarding them together?

2) And this one really is strange.  The last time we had to box rest was following an injury and little holiday at Leahurst.  I gave Egusin as I thought the stress could have given her ulcers.  I'm not sure it did anything for her tummy but it had the strangest calming effect.  She was so chilled neither myself or other liveries could quite believe the change in her.  She wasn't even a tool when walked in hand and this is unheard of for her.

It would have been kind if the other livery had at least given you a heads up.  Yes, it is not her problem but it would have been considerate and surely she has noticed how upset and sensitive Kali is. 

I'm glad the foal arrived safely and hope she can gain strength.  With a bit of luck that will have been a one off and will hopefully not affect him again.

I appreciate Kali would not make a great retiree but please don't get ahead of yourself.  I know it's difficult when nothing seems to be working but it is still early days and I'm sure someone will be along soon with a suggestion that may just turn things back around.

I can't help with the walking on hacks thing.  It is exactly the problem I have at the moment and I don't know how to solve that one.  I've already had unrequested canter and can't seem to get anything slower than jog.

Now I understand about the heel.  Thank you

Do not lose hope, hang on in there.  You can do this and so can Kali


----------



## Flyermc (17 May 2014)

This might not help, but could be an idea.

I used to hack out past a farm that had a field that looked like a maze of posts and rope type fencing in it, it looked really odd but the horse was stood grazing looking happy. Anyway to cut a long story short, it just so happened that a friend of a friend knew the horse/owner and the 'maze' was designed to stop the horse from being able to run around, as it had a leg injury (i didnt ask what) ive often though that it was a great idea to get them out, but prevent them charging round, but there would be a risk that they could get tangled in it all (it would need to be introduced slowly)

Have you thought of sending him to a re-hab centre?


----------



## merlinsquest (18 May 2014)

What a nightmare for you, having done loads of rehab in the past you have my sympathy.  At our yard we have several retired horses who all live quietly in a little herd, out all the time & are very chilled.  Some had career ending problems & were lame, but now if you watch them are sound.  If Kal were mine I would take his shoes off, move him somewhere as I have described & turn him out & leave him for 6 months or more.  In the past lame horses were just turned away & most came sound with time.  If he is isn't settled in the stable or his paddock then I think perhaps you should look outside the box.  I know you think he doesn't like being out overnight, but if his little herdmates are all settled & just out all the time rather than coming in to be ridden or whatever, having observed the horses at my yard I really think he would be fine.

I'm not far from you, PM me if you want details of the yard.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 May 2014)

Diddleydoo said:



			Bloody hell, I'm so sorry you are having such an awful time of this.  You find something that works, then the pigging wheels fall off again. 

Click to expand...

Thank you - I was NOT a happy bunny yesterday.




			I have two totally random (and possibly impossible and unhelpful) suggestions. 

1) Is his stable big enough for him to co-habit with Rog, or is there a stable, or area, big enough? Kind of like yarding them together?
		
Click to expand...

I had thought of this and unfortunately not . . . there is, however, a big field that currently contains the blind mare, the two mini shetlands and (when he's not being moved into Kal's field to keep him company) Rog . . . I'm hoping that once he's gotten through the shockwave treatment and that ligament is looking a little better (if we get that far), he can go in there during the day as I doubt he'll run around with that much company.[/QUOTE]




			2) And this one really is strange.  The last time we had to box rest was following an injury and little holiday at Leahurst.  I gave Egusin as I thought the stress could have given her ulcers.  I'm not sure it did anything for her tummy but it had the strangest calming effect.  She was so chilled neither myself or other liveries could quite believe the change in her.  She wasn't even a tool when walked in hand and this is unheard of for her.
		
Click to expand...

Off to look this one up!  Thank you .




			It would have been kind if the other livery had at least given you a heads up.  Yes, it is not her problem but it would have been considerate and surely she has noticed how upset and sensitive Kali is.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it would have - she's a nice person and I think she's just trying to do what's best for her mare.   




			I'm glad the foal arrived safely and hope she can gain strength.  With a bit of luck that will have been a one off and will hopefully not affect him again.
		
Click to expand...

She's a peach . . . cantering after Mummy this morning . . . so, yes, looks like a one-off and all at the farm was lovely and calm . . . little May (foalie) is such a timewaste!




			I appreciate Kali would not make a great retiree but please don't get ahead of yourself.  I know it's difficult when nothing seems to be working but it is still early days and I'm sure someone will be along soon with a suggestion that may just turn things back around.
		
Click to expand...

I know . . . but it's hard.  He really is such a lovely boy, but he's so very sensitive . . . and I have never been this worried about him before . . . it's hard facing the reality that this time we might not be able to get him sound .  




			I can't help with the walking on hacks thing.  It is exactly the problem I have at the moment and I don't know how to solve that one.  I've already had unrequested canter and can't seem to get anything slower than jog.
		
Click to expand...

Maddening aren't they?  Also Pops doesn't like hacking alone . . . he'll do it, but the risk of him spooking/napping is quite high . . . I would take him down the drive to graze in hand, but he doesn't like that either because he can't see the fields/his friends and has reared in my face before now (he got a massive telling off - but the fact is that rearing and landing on that leg isn't going to do it any good).  




			Now I understand about the heel.  Thank you

Do not lose hope, hang on in there.  You can do this and so can Kali 

Click to expand...

Thank you - I needed that .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (18 May 2014)

Flyermc said:



			This might not help, but could be an idea.

I used to hack out past a farm that had a field that looked like a maze of posts and rope type fencing in it, it looked really odd but the horse was stood grazing looking happy. Anyway to cut a long story short, it just so happened that a friend of a friend knew the horse/owner and the 'maze' was designed to stop the horse from being able to run around, as it had a leg injury (i didnt ask what) ive often though that it was a great idea to get them out, but prevent them charging round, but there would be a risk that they could get tangled in it all (it would need to be introduced slowly)

Have you thought of sending him to a re-hab centre?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds ingenious!  Certainly something for me to think about . . . however, knowing how nimble and agile he is, Kal could probably figure out how to charge through it .  I will do some more research on this - thank you.

Rehab centre is something else on the list - that or a field somewhere with loads of grass and a nice, calm settled herd so that he can just chill and be calm and mooch about with no drama.  I really don't want to move from where we are - but if he won't settle/can't heal, I have to do something different.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (18 May 2014)

merlinsquest - have PM'd you - thank you 

P


----------



## merlinsquest (18 May 2014)

Hey PS, haven't received anything? Try again...


----------



## PolarSkye (18 May 2014)

Just a few random pics . . . Kal after his bath today (doesn't he look impressed)?















Little May (new foalie) . . . yes, she is a little scrap at the moment but Mum came out of winter poor and owner thought (wrongly as it turns out) that she had lost the foal so wasn't feeding accordingly . . . but she has picked up beautifully and is thriving now . . . much to the relief of owner (and everyone else at the farm) 





























P


----------



## amandap (19 May 2014)

Hopefully thinking outside the box will bear fruit PS. The livery may be good but it sounds very busy and unpredictable. I second the Egusin or similar.


----------



## PolarSkye (19 May 2014)

amandap said:



			Hopefully thinking outside the box will bear fruit PS. The livery may be good but it sounds very busy and unpredictable. I second the Egusin or similar.
		
Click to expand...

Last two days have been good/quiet, but in the meantime I am researching other options.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (19 May 2014)

Farrier came today to do his feet . . . removed his back shoes, took down that heel (off fore).  His feet are a little crumbly, but given how wet the winter has been, to be expected.  I will try and remember to take my proper camera up tomorrow to take pictures.  He has been much quieter (shhhhhh, not getting complacent ).

P


----------



## RobinHood (20 May 2014)

I can't work out how to PM you on my phone but I know a very good place locally that does rest/retirement grass livery. A friend's horse went there a few months ago and she's thrilled how well he's settled as he's been a habitual fence walker all his life and now he's completely chilled with his new friends.


----------



## PolarSkye (22 May 2014)

Just a tiny update . . . still nice and settled in new routine . . . haven't had to dope him or give him a paste calmer since Sunday . . . not at all footy behind without his shoes on . . . I think we're on the right track!

Now that he is in a routine and is spending some time outside/in the field, will talk to some BF experts to get a steer on whether I should take his fronts off now or wait until those feet will be doing a bit more work.

He has his second shockwave treatment on Tuesday - is it too much to hope that vet will find an improvement already?

Massive thanks to all those who have PM'd with recommendations of grass rehab/retirement liveries . . . probably don't need that right now, but if the current treatment doesn't work then I certainly will.

P


----------



## amandap (22 May 2014)

Great news. x


----------



## PolarSkye (22 May 2014)

amandap said:



			Great news. x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks .  I'm feeling a little more calm/less stressed about him now.  He, however, has gone into full on grumpy mode . . . he has withdrawn rather into himself and is very subdued.  I don't like seeing him like this . . . I miss his sparkly, cheeky attitude . . . but I know that this is his way of coping with not being in work and it's infinitely preferable to him charging around.

Can't wait until I have my sparkly boy back again in a few months time though . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (25 May 2014)

Quick update . . . he is now coping well with his routine, and has even been happy in the barn alone for the past two nights (YO's two are competing at Southview and Frey goes out at night now).  He is a little footy behind on the gravel, but fine on the tarmac and in the field.  Has his second shock wave treatment on Tuesday.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (25 May 2014)

Phew.  Oh lord I hope it was just a blip and the circumstances temporarily blew his brains!  Hopefully if the routine stays you can stay on the roll.........  Good luck Tuesday x


----------



## charlie76 (26 May 2014)

Just to say, my boy fractured his radius, he was cross tied for ten weeks and box rested for a further three months, I gave him a calmer called zyklene, it worked a treat.


----------



## PolarSkye (27 May 2014)

*Second Shockwave Treatment*

What a difference from the first . . . he was calm and chilled, took a minimal amount of sedative and it was over nice and quick.  Vet agreed with me that he is looking rather, ahem, portly . . . now that he has settled into his routine, spends much of his time scoffing good quality hay and does NO work, he has piled on the pounds and looks like an in-foal mare!  So . . . I will have to start soaking his hay - oh joy, another job to add to my day!

Vet (who is not my regular vet, but is from the same practice - mine's away) did palpate the suspensory and said he was still getting a reaction . . . but without knowing how bad the inflammation was to start with he has nothing to compare against.  

So . . . it's all rather boring really - continue as we have been.  A couple of hours in the field with his little buddy while I muck out/do yard chores, etc., bute, cold hosing twice a day and gentle/controlled exercise on an appropriate surface (basically crawling round the walker at the lowest possible speed setting) just to get some movement in those feet for his navicular.  

Two more shock wave treatments and then vet will come back and do another lameness work up and (possibly) re-scan and/or inject with steroids.

He is not currently having any calmer other than the mag ox supplement and seems to be coping really well.  No Magic, no sedalin . . . he has even coped with being alone in the barn at night since Friday - YO's two were at Southview competing and his girlfriend is currently out at night/in during the day.  Clever boy .

Keeping everything bendy crossed that we are on the right path . . . 

P


----------



## Hetsmum (27 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			So . . . it's all rather boring really - continue as we have been.  A couple of hours in the field with his little buddy while I muck out/do yard chores, etc., bute, cold hosing twice a day and gentle/controlled exercise on an appropriate surface (basically crawling round the walker at the lowest possible speed setting) just to get some movement in those feet for his navicular.  


Keeping everything bendy crossed that we are on the right path . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Boring!  Boring you can do!   Will be keeping everything crossed the right path continues............. x


----------



## PolarSkye (27 May 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Boring!  Boring you can do!   Will be keeping everything crossed the right path continues............. x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . . . I'll take boring too.  Just need to keep him quiet for the rest of the rehab.  We had a blip yesterday when he had a mini gallop (probably just 90 seconds/two minutes) because something upset him in his field . . . but if those blips are few and far between and the spends the majority of his time quiet and still, we might have a chance.

P


----------



## amandap (27 May 2014)

More good news which is fab to read.  You must be so relieved he has settled even if you might have to plan for a "bogoff" and the press!


----------



## PolarSkye (29 May 2014)

So he tucked into his trug of soaked hay this morning with gusto . . . really surprised me - thought he would hate it.  

However, when I checked his leg this morning (first time since shock wave on Tuesday) he was still rather reactive .

Am I being ridiculously impatient?  Aside from a 90-second run-around at the weekend, he has now been quiet for a good two weeks straight . . . we've just had second shock wave treatment, he's on two bute a day, is cold hosed twice a day . . . should I be seeing improvement yet?

Sigh.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (29 May 2014)

Sorry no advise but 2 weeks doesn't seem long to me but I have no experience with that type of injury.  Would the shock wave not make it tender though?  When I have had treatment on my back it can be quite tender for a couple of days.....  If he is being good and all is going ok with the rehab I would try to be patient with it.  I was always told breaks heal quicker and easier than soft tissue. xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (31 May 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Sorry no advise but 2 weeks doesn't seem long to me but I have no experience with that type of injury.  Would the shock wave not make it tender though?  When I have had treatment on my back it can be quite tender for a couple of days.....  If he is being good and all is going ok with the rehab I would try to be patient with it.  I was always told breaks heal quicker and easier than soft tissue. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  It's hard not to be pessimistic .

In other news, he is a) fat (and he never gets fat - not that sort of horse - he looks like an in-foal mare); and b) has been coughing a tiny bit (doubtless due to being in the barn with dry hay/a straw bed) . . . so he is now having soaked hay . . . he is NOT impressed .

I have to be careful wrt to depriving him of forage . . . if I cut his hay ration back, even in a small-holed haynet, he will eat it all and we treat him very much as though he has ulcers . . . he is girthy, can box-walk, is generally a stressy boy . . . he CAN (and does) eat his bed if he is hungry/runs out of hay, but I'd rather he had something to eat while he's in just to keep him calm/give him something to do.  

I feel bad - the poor boy looks at me like his throat has been cut when he walks back into his stable after I've mucked out and spies the soaked haynets . . . however, needs must .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (31 May 2014)

Sorry folks, having another poopy day . . . I feel like I'm in limbo here with no real idea whether he's getting better or not . . . I know I need to be patient and go with the treatment, but I wish I could see inside that leg or into the future.

Lovely Z has taken both the jump and dressage saddles . . . she can put them to use elsewhere and absolutely fair enough and why not - it makes perfect sense after all - and, as she keep saying, "when he comes back into work, neither of them will fit him and we'll have to have them reflocked so I may as well take them and use them on something else in the meantime" - and the dear girl is right.

But when I step into the tack room and see the empty saddle racks, I am reminded that this may be "it" - that we may not get him sound, and then what?

I love him to distraction.  Had a jolly good cry on his neck this afternoon and the little reprobate was actually quite concerned and consternated (makes a change, he is usually too full of his own self importance to notice how I am).  

What on earth will I do if I can't get him sound?  My magnificent silver boy.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (31 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			What on earth will I do if I can't get him sound?  My magnificent silver boy.

P
		
Click to expand...

You will love him to pieces!  No different from before.  

Anyway I think you are counting your chickens here.  You don't have a crystal ball and as you say can't see inside the leg.  This is very early days and the main thing at the moment is to manage his day to day routine.  The soaked hay will help with the weight and he will get used to it (may not like it  but that's life!)  Don't forget the branches to keep him amused in his stable.  I do understand he is a horse that loves his job, however he is very lucky to have an owner who will love him regardless.......... 

I have poop news today.  After another 5 days of iv antibiotics and 2 weeks oral antibiotics..........a week off and the damn snots have returned to my boy.  He has had this now since March on and off.  Vet already booked for Monday scope which was supposed to give him the all clear........  It will now be to culture again and try antibiotics again.  He is 21 and usually ridden every day.  Of my three he is the only one I can compete and TBH I miss it.  I was really hoping to get him to some Veteran classes this year and a bit of dressage but at this rate................  Anyway I think icecream is in order to save the day!


----------



## PolarSkye (1 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			You will love him to pieces!  No different from before.  

Anyway I think you are counting your chickens here.  You don't have a crystal ball and as you say can't see inside the leg.  This is very early days and the main thing at the moment is to manage his day to day routine.  The soaked hay will help with the weight and he will get used to it (may not like it  but that's life!)  Don't forget the branches to keep him amused in his stable.  I do understand he is a horse that loves his job, however he is very lucky to have an owner who will love him regardless..........

Click to expand...

You are, of course, right . . . branches not required in stable, though, as he is calm as you like in there now that he is in a routine.  I'm just being impatient and irrational . . . need to build a bridge and get over it really . 




			I have poop news today.  After another 5 days of iv antibiotics and 2 weeks oral antibiotics..........a week off and the damn snots have returned to my boy.  He has had this now since March on and off.  Vet already booked for Monday scope which was supposed to give him the all clear........  It will now be to culture again and try antibiotics again.  He is 21 and usually ridden every day.  Of my three he is the only one I can compete and TBH I miss it.  I was really hoping to get him to some Veteran classes this year and a bit of dressage but at this rate................  Anyway I think icecream is in order to save the day!  

Click to expand...

Oh no!  Is vet utterly baffled?  How frustrating for you - and it must be hard to see him out of sorts.  I really, really hope you and your vet finally get to the bottom of what's ailing your lovely boy.  Must admit I didn't have any ice cream, but I did have some rather nice wine .

P


----------



## spookypony (1 June 2014)

Just more hugs and (((vibes))).


----------



## Hetsmum (1 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh no!  Is vet utterly baffled?  How frustrating for you - and it must be hard to see him out of sorts.  I really, really hope you and your vet finally get to the bottom of what's ailing your lovely boy.  Must admit I didn't have any ice cream, but I did have some rather nice wine .

P
		
Click to expand...

Hope today has you feeling a bit more positive.  My lad has strep and staph and has had the appropriate antibiotics..........(several times) but a week after finishing it keeps coming back! Ahhhhhh.  Anyway vet back again tomorrow afternoon who is one of the leading respiratory vets in the country so I am sure he will sort it ..........eventually!  Horsey is actually not too down  about it all as he had started to drop off weight (he is a fatty) and so is having extra rations which he is loving!   Oh and he thinks he has gone into early retirement - which would suit him down to the ground.  If he was a person he would be a couch potato!


----------



## PolarSkye (3 June 2014)

spookypony said:



			Just more hugs and (((vibes))).
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  I've got my big girl pants on - for now .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (3 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Hope today has you feeling a bit more positive.  My lad has strep and staph and has had the appropriate antibiotics..........(several times) but a week after finishing it keeps coming back! Ahhhhhh.  Anyway vet back again tomorrow afternoon who is one of the leading respiratory vets in the country so I am sure he will sort it ..........eventually!  Horsey is actually not too down  about it all as he had started to drop off weight (he is a fatty) and so is having extra rations which he is loving!   Oh and he thinks he has gone into early retirement - which would suit him down to the ground.  If he was a person he would be a couch potato! 

Click to expand...

How did it go with the vet?  How frustrating for you!

P


----------



## Hetsmum (3 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			How did it go with the vet?  How frustrating for you!

P
		
Click to expand...

Wash did not look too bad - but await results today or tomorrow.  Bloods may be back today.  Sinus did look a little irregular so he may have sinusitis now......oh joy!    At least it's treatable though!  Hope K's being a good boy x


----------



## PolarSkye (3 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Wash did not look too bad - but await results today or tomorrow.  Bloods may be back today.  Sinus did look a little irregular so he may have sinusitis now......oh joy!    At least it's treatable though!  Hope K's being a good boy x
		
Click to expand...

All possible bendy things crossed for you .  K's not being a complete plonker . 

P


----------



## Hetsmum (5 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			All possible bendy things crossed for you .  K's not being a complete plonker . 

P
		
Click to expand...

How is K doing?  Still taking a chill pill?                    My scope is clear!    Jump up and down - no infections!  Liver back to normal............ .  Oh dear ..........what was that on Wednesday........lots and lots of snot!  Vet thinks it is now sinusitis.  2 weeks gentle exercise and 24/7 turnout (my normal summer routine anyway) and touch base then.  If still any discharge it will be x-ray and the drill!    About 50/50 odds of having to do it he thinks.  Snot has cost about £2k so far and my other 2 having snots too initially (although they recovered pretty quickly) add on another £1k because one of them got antibiotic in his eye so got an eye ulcer........  Then there has been the hoof abscess (£400 required x-rays) and the possible carcinoma that had to be removed (cob already had lost half his manhood to cancer) £500.  All since February!  Blimey it sounds like I am the most rubbish owner ever or have the most expensive vets ever!  They're not - they are fab!  Horses are just paying me back for being well for so long I guess.......you know what they say about it always happens in 3's.  Make that 10's in my life!    Thanks be for the insurance!  Although the hoof, and manhood no longer covered.  I am just thankful I don't have to face cancer again because compared to that - anything is easy.   Hugs to Kali and tell him to be a good boy and get well soon x


----------



## PolarSkye (7 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			How is K doing?  Still taking a chill pill?                    My scope is clear!    Jump up and down - no infections!  Liver back to normal............ .  Oh dear ..........what was that on Wednesday........lots and lots of snot!  Vet thinks it is now sinusitis.  2 weeks gentle exercise and 24/7 turnout (my normal summer routine anyway) and touch base then.  If still any discharge it will be x-ray and the drill!    About 50/50 odds of having to do it he thinks.  Snot has cost about £2k so far and my other 2 having snots too initially (although they recovered pretty quickly) add on another £1k because one of them got antibiotic in his eye so got an eye ulcer........  Then there has been the hoof abscess (£400 required x-rays) and the possible carcinoma that had to be removed (cob already had lost half his manhood to cancer) £500.  All since February!  Blimey it sounds like I am the most rubbish owner ever or have the most expensive vets ever!  They're not - they are fab!  Horses are just paying me back for being well for so long I guess.......you know what they say about it always happens in 3's.  Make that 10's in my life!    Thanks be for the insurance!  Although the hoof, and manhood no longer covered.  I am just thankful I don't have to face cancer again because compared to that - anything is easy.   Hugs to Kali and tell him to be a good boy and get well soon x
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's wonderful news .  I having a little jump and down with you . . . you must be so, so relieved .

Pops is being semi-sensible.  Thursday saw me losing the plot (yes, again) because some idiot did several unbelievably stupid and inconsiderate things that wound my boy up . . . anyone who wants details please PM me but it wasn't normal yard stuff and it was beyond stupid.  I was livid.  Kal did have a run around . . . and for longer than I would have liked, but when I tested his leg as the vet showed me it didn't seem to be worse - but then, like I said, I don't have x-ray eyes.  

Third shock wave treatment on Tuesday and I will have my vet give that suspensory a good feel - it's not scientific, and it won't show us what a scan wood, but it'll give us at least some idea of whether it's feeling better than when we started.

I have to say that, yard numpties aside, Kal is now being a model patient - he goes to sleep when I hose his leg now instead of being a proper fidget bottom, and is more than happy to come in after his mini jaunt while I muck out.

My new dilemma is when to restart the linseed . . . I had run out so stopped giving it mostly because it is quite conditioning and he's not in any work at all, but it's good for his feet and joints and if I'm going to take his fronts off once he is being rehabbed, he needs to be back on it . . . ????

P


----------



## Hetsmum (8 June 2014)

Regarding other people........... AAAAHHHHH.  That is all.

Good luck vibes coming your way for Tuesday.  Glad he seems to have settled in a bit of a routine.  I think most horses can eventually........some obviously take longer to than others!

Re linseed.  Yes I put my lad on because he had lost weight and I can safely feed given that he has had laminitis.  I can't really offer any advise on that because I just tend to research what I have to and as you know what sometimes seems to work for one horse can do bog all for another.  I have one with a spavin.  I feed Cortavet for his joints.  Does it make a difference?  TBH I am now too scared to take him off the stuff to see if it doesn't work so that's how scientific I am!  

I would put a thread in feeding section as someone will have some suggestions..........or two!

Good luck this week and will be thinking of you Tuesday

xx


----------



## PolarSkye (10 June 2014)

*Third Shockwave*

So Pops hasn't exactly been a model patient . . . so I was a little trepidiatious (yes, I know that's not a word) when my vet came out today for the third shock wave session.  I have, however, been having sneaky feels of that suspensory like my gorgeous vet showed me and . . . (and I haven't dared say it outside my head) he's been less reactive.  But I worried that a) I wasn't doing it right; b) I was seeing improvement because I WANTED to see improvement; and c) he wasn't reacting because it was me . . . so I had my vet do it before he shockwaved him and . . . he is less reactive   .

So . . . vet did the shockwave (took a ton of sedative to knock Pops out - he now associates Andrew with "stressy things" so was rather on his toes and took a while to actually submit to the sedative) . . . and midway through said (rather casually) "what did we say about a timescale for bringing him back into work" . . . my answer was that we didn't . . . we're dealing with bone AND ligament . . . there was a pause and then vet said "how long has it been since he was lame?" . . . answer three months . . . another pause . . . and vet said (drumroll please) . . . "given how he is, how he's been in the field, how he's been a bit of a knob sometimes (those weren't his exact words) . . . I would be happy for you to start walking him out on hacks!"  I thought I had mis-heard him.  So . . . the plan is for me to drop his bute down from two a day to one in a few days (he will be sore after the shockwave to we don't want to drop it down straight away) . . . give him a few days on just one a day and then take him off bute altogether . . . then get vet out to re-scan . . . and then, if the scans looks better, he can start walk work.  

Honestly, I am flabbergasted . . . and there are a lot of "ifs" between now and then.  However . . . I know and trust this vet (he is an FEI registered vet) . . . and if he didn't think it was appropriate to even contemplate this, he wouldn't recommend it.  

We had a long chat over a cup of tea (and some millionaires shortbread - I know how to treat my vet ) and I asked him (again) if he thought we could get the boy sound . . . he is "cautiously optimistic and said he would be very disappointed if we couldn't get him back to where he was" . . . as in, disappointed because it would negate what he's currently seeing. 

So.  I'm not quite jumping up and down yet . . . there's still those darned scans and taking him off bute . . . but the improvement I was feeling isn't in my head . . . and that's a good thing.  

I know I should be swinging from the chandeliers . . . but I'm not.  Yet.  I rang Z (who couldn't be with me today) and she is very excited to get back on him.  

Oh - and vet reckons that his injury is a few months old . . . so we're thinking he did it when he fell over on the road out hunting . . . muppet.  

Somehow it makes me feel better that he doesn't have lesions in that ligament, or a tear, that was caused by work/strain/wear and tear . . . however, IF he comes back into full work, the first time he jumps I will be pooing myself.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (10 June 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^^^^^ !!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^^^^^ !!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .

P


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2014)

Double like, I've been following his story and it's lovely how much you care, so it's truly uplifting to have some good news for him.
Crossing all fingers and toes the upward trend continues.

x x


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

AlexHyde said:



			Double like, I've been following his story and it's lovely how much you care, so it's truly uplifting to have some good news for him.
Crossing all fingers and toes the upward trend continues.

x x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  I had a bit of a spring in my step this morning . . . but I need to try and keep my feet firmly on the floor until he's come off the bute and we've seen those scans.  Still wonderful to hear that our vet is already thinking in terms of bringing him back into work . . . so fingers, toes and everything bendy crossed for next week!

Oh - and I do care - I love the bones of him (just like everyone else loves their horses) . . . Z was more excited than a very excited thing when I rang her yesterday to discuss the vet visit/current plan.  She has missed riding him immensely (and she's riding plenty of other horses) . . . I am so lucky to have such a wonderful jockey for him.  

P


----------



## LittleMonster (11 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^^^^^ !!
		
Click to expand...

Been lurking on your thread!
 Congrats on the good news and hope he continues to improve!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

LittleMonster said:



			Been lurking on your thread!
 Congrats on the good news and hope he continues to improve!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - thanks! .

Oh, and Andrew wasn't particularly concerned by his weight so says I don't need to soak his hay any more . . . and my friend, Ingie, who was there to lend a hand/moral support yesterday also said that she's seen him carrying more weight - I've probably just become used to him looking fit/well-muscled and now that he's lost  rather a lot of his topline his belly has dropped.

P


----------



## almostthere (11 June 2014)

Have been watching and feel like I have been holding my breath all along...so very good news indeed. Yes I know you are not there yet but he has shown that he has an ability to heal (sounds daft but many don't) which is important. My old boy (still munching himself stupid in the field) was written off by some very good equine vets on at least 3 occasions during his competitive career and defied them and came back every single time to compete. He too had shockwave. One of the vets said that he had an unequalled ability to injure himself but an even more amazing ability to heal himself  AND I too would take comfort from the fact that the injury was probably linked to a specific incident and wasn't an underlying weakness. Will keep everything I can crossed for you.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

Thanks again everyone for your support and encouragement.  I start reducing the bute tomorrow.  Vet coming out next Friday to rescan.  More waiting and hoping.  Kali celebrated by upending the wheelbarrow after I had just filled it to the brim with poo.  Helpful boy.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

almostthere said:



			Have been watching and feel like I have been holding my breath all along...so very good news indeed. Yes I know you are not there yet but he has shown that he has an ability to heal (sounds daft but many don't) which is important. My old boy (still munching himself stupid in the field) was written off by some very good equine vets on at least 3 occasions during his competitive career and defied them and came back every single time to compete. He too had shockwave. One of the vets said that he had an unequalled ability to injure himself but an even more amazing ability to heal himself  AND I too would take comfort from the fact that the injury was probably linked to a specific incident and wasn't an underlying weakness. Will keep everything I can crossed for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this lovely response - and how wonderful that your boy recovered so well (and so frequently!).

P


----------



## GermanyJo (11 June 2014)

Hi,  been following your thread as my boy has recently been diagnosed with forelimb psd, I was interested with your comment that the vet thought it might have been an injury from a couple of months ago,  I have not been happy with my boy since at least December,  2 different vets have checked him over in the last months,  but found nothing,  one did look a little more closely at Lf, but then said it was nothing,  LF is the worst leg now he is clearly lame ,  my vet did not think it could have been brewing for a while as he said they are normally acute and obvious....just hind psd is less easy to see.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

GermanyJo said:



			Hi,  been following your thread as my boy has recently been diagnosed with forelimb psd, I was interested with your comment that the vet thought it might have been an injury from a couple of months ago,  I have not been happy with my boy since at least December,  2 different vets have checked him over in the last months,  but found nothing,  one did look a little more closely at Lf, but then said it was nothing,  LF is the worst leg now he is clearly lame ,  my vet did not think it could have been brewing for a while as he said they are normally acute and obvious....just hind psd is less easy to see.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you get to the bottom of the cause of your boy's lameness. 

In Kal's case, the injury in question that (we now think) set this off was a fall on a tarmac road while out hunting in November which damaged the outside edge of his right patella.  At the time, all there was to see was a massive haematoma behind his right elbow, a cut on his right knee and another on his right stifle.  We had the vet out - he was pumped full of antibiotics, steroids and anti-inflammatories - had two weeks off to allow the haematoma to resolve and went back to work right as rain.  He wasn't lame.  At all.  However, that bone injury (at that point undetected) was now healing and the new bone growth/calcification pressed on his suspensory . . . causing it to inflame/become sore - but over a course of months.  In the meantime, he was working well at home, going to clinics and going out and competing with great results - more hunting, jump training with our trainer, two double clears at Snowball, two wins at Oldencraig, a decent result at a regional championship at Wellington, etc.  When it finally did show up (mid April - I think!) the lameness was so mild that it was barely noticeable . . . and we only picked it up because we know him so well.  We had to work him quite hard in the lameness workup for the vet to see it . . . and without scans/x-rays we might still be none the wiser.  

I really hope your boy makes a good recovery.  Forelimb PSD is much easier to treat than in the hind limb . . . try and be positive .

P


----------



## GermanyJo (11 June 2014)

Definately getting positive vibes from your posts ,  he is having his second shock wave  tomorrow and then reassess next week, will cross fingers that your boy continues to improve too  
Only thing I am not that happy about is my vet had told me he needs front shoes back on :-(  his feet were looking really good and starting to be rock crunchers :-(  finally concave with a decent frog,  I normally do everything the vet suggests,  but really not wanting to put shoes back on


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

GermanyJo said:



			Definately getting positive vibes from your posts ,  he is having his second shock wave  tomorrow and then reassess next week, will cross fingers that your boy continues to improve too  
Only thing I am not that happy about is my vet had told me he needs front shoes back on :-(  his feet were looking really good and starting to be rock crunchers :-(  finally concave with a decent frog,  I normally do everything the vet suggests,  but really not wanting to put shoes back on
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck for tomorrow . . . please let me know how you get on.  

Re the shoes - why does your vet want to put the shoes back on?

P


----------



## GermanyJo (11 June 2014)

He says he needs the for support....the going barefoot idea has not really 'hit' Germany yet, esp for competition horses.....


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2014)

Two more sleeps until he is re-scanned . . . can't come soon enough!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2014)

GermanyJo said:



			Definately getting positive vibes from your posts ,  he is having his second shock wave  tomorrow and then reassess next week, will cross fingers that your boy continues to improve too  
Only thing I am not that happy about is my vet had told me he needs front shoes back on :-(  his feet were looking really good and starting to be rock crunchers :-(  finally concave with a decent frog,  I normally do everything the vet suggests,  but really not wanting to put shoes back on
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on with the reassessment?

P


----------



## amandap (18 June 2014)

Fingers crossed for the scan PS.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2014)

amandap said:



			Fingers crossed for the scan PS.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  Am excited and frightened in equal measures.  Pops, on the other hand, is bursting out of his skin .  . he looks like a cart horse he is so fat.

P


----------



## GermanyJo (19 June 2014)

crossing fingers for you (and toes if it helps! ) .. mine had a reassessment yesterday... was much better. Need to start ridden walking work (could be interesting after seeing how he was for me to trot up and lunge yesterday for the vet! ) .. for 2 weeks, then reassess again in about 2 weeks to see if all is still going well.


----------



## PolarSkye (19 June 2014)

GermanyJo said:



			crossing fingers for you (and toes if it helps! ) .. mine had a reassessment yesterday... was much better. Need to start ridden walking work (could be interesting after seeing how he was for me to trot up and lunge yesterday for the vet! ) .. for 2 weeks, then reassess again in about 2 weeks to see if all is still going well.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's good news - you must be so relieved .  Good luck with the rehab.

P

P.S.  Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2014)

*2nd Scan/Lameness Workup*

Lovely vet (Andrew) arrived and did a lameness work-up first . . . actually the first thing he said was "he looks amazing - so well in himself - you obviously manage him very well" (oh bless him).  He palpated that suspensory (no reaction - hurrah!), watched Pops being trotted up on the drive (tarmac), did a flexion test and then watched (and video'd) him being lunged in the school - that was a tad tricky because YO has just erected a large above-ground pool in their garden which is right next to the school - let's say Pops was doing his best extended trot!  He was sound .

Then he sedated him and re-scanned him.  The bad news is that there is thickening of that suspensory indicating scarring . . . and that means we have to be super careful with him going forward - no hard ground, no bottomless ground (although we try not to run him on either - and that does mean his hunting days are over) . . . but hunter trials, showjumping and dressage on either a surface or turf with a bit of a cut in it should be alright.  His eventing days are probably behind him.  Also, the thickening means he has an approximately 20% chance of re-injuring that ligament (which he could do in the field tbh).

So . . . walk work begins on Monday - starting with five minutes and building up in two minute increments for two weeks.  Then we introduce some trot work - gentle and slow, in straight lines, out hacking.  In six weeks time, Andrew will come back in six weeks to reassess him and if we all think he's ready, we introduce canter (out hacking in straight lines).  Two weeks of that and if he's still sound, he can go back in the school.

Andrew reckons, if everything goes to plan, he will be ready to do some hunter trials in October and certainly be alright to jump and dressage on a surface over the winter.

Now the focus changes to rehabbing him successfully and safely.  There is a chance (quite a good chance) that that knee could become arthritic . . . but, as Andrew said, he's 15 - given his conformation, his size, his age and the sort of work he did before I bought him, mild arthritic changes are to be expected.  

So, it's positive.  Overwhelmingly positive.  And I have a bottle of prosecco in the fridge ready to celebrate when I get back from bringing him in this afternoon - oh, yes, forgot to mention - he can now go out in the field ALL DAY which is a) fabulous for him - much better for his brain to be out than in; and b) fabulous for me - no more mucking out twice a day and my hay and straw bill will be greatly reduced.

Thank you SO much for all your support and encouragement.  The journey isn't over yet.  Andrew wants me to think hard about Kal's shoeing . . . the bar shoes won't be helping the ligament, but we need to keep the navicular in mind . . . so as part of his walk/trot rehab, I will be having his front shoes taken off (his hinds are already off) and getting in touch with a reputable barefoot trimmer.

I love my vet . . . I'm afraid he got a big hug from me, which took him quite by surprise . . . and a cup of tea, and some Waitrose rocky road bites . . . 

P


----------



## amandap (20 June 2014)

Yay! Fab news!


----------



## Sheep (20 June 2014)

Great update


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2014)

Thank you - feet up and prosecco open.  However, it seems Rog limbo'd under the electric fence (need to put the battery back on charge methinks) leaving poor old Kal by himself . . . he was asleep under a tree when I got there, but when he saw me he screamed and came running and there's a nice track worn down along the (electric fence line) . . . there were no new divots so he didn't turn himself out, but he was obviously unsettled at one point (was also a tad sweaty under his fly rug).  

No harm done - leg not hot, suspensory feels alright/not reactive . . . but will sort out that battery/energizer.

He gets the weekend in the field and then I will start walking him out in hand on Monday and Z will get on him on Monday week (she is SO excited).

P


----------



## nikicb (20 June 2014)

Great update - very pleased for you.    x


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2014)

nikicb said:



			Great update - very pleased for you.    x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.

P


----------



## frannieuk (20 June 2014)

nikicb said:



			Great update - very pleased for you.    x
		
Click to expand...

This!! Fab news


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2014)

frannieuk said:



			This!! Fab news 

Click to expand...

Oh bless you - thank you x

P


----------



## almostthere (23 June 2014)

Phew! Good news indeed. Very relieved for you (and your bank balance!)


----------



## PolarSkye (23 June 2014)

almostthere said:



			Phew! Good news indeed. Very relieved for you (and your bank balance!) 

Click to expand...

Thank you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (23 June 2014)

*Turnout Issues*

Sigh . . . he really doesn't like change .  He isn't happy being out all day now . . . to be fair to him there isn't much grass in his field but I did give them a haynet out there this morning which they hadn't finished when I went up at 2.30 to bring him in - but it's pretty clear he paced the fence line A LOT.  Sigh.

I didn't hand walk him today because he pretty much self exercised.  Tomorrow, I will move them onto the side with more grass AND give them a haynet to keep them occupied and hope that works.  Right now I'm praying for rain.  

Oh - and he has ripped his right front shoe off taking a goodly chunk of foot with it . . . which will just accelerate taking his fronts off.  I have got my camera back (friend borrowed it) so once I have uploaded her pictures, I WILL take some for you lovely lot of his feet - any and all critique welcome.  

I didn't think for one minute that we were out of the woods after Friday, but why can't he just do rehab like a normal horse?

P


----------



## spookypony (23 June 2014)

Good news about the scan!  I hope the drama today hasn't been a setback, and FWIW, I think you're making the right call thinking about shoes off; a good BF rehab will be the best chance for both his navicular and his dodgy ligament!


----------



## nikicb (23 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Right now I'm praying for rain.
		
Click to expand...

It's absolutely chucking it down here.  I shall send it down the M4, but only once my school has had a soaking as it really needs it.  Hopefully the foot looks worse than it actually is.  xx


----------



## Hetsmum (24 June 2014)

Not been able to post FOREVER!  thanks to a tip from someone else have FINALLY managed it.  So glad all is going well and scan sounds very positive.  We had rain last night if that helps?


----------



## PolarSkye (25 June 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Not been able to post FOREVER!  thanks to a tip from someone else have FINALLY managed it.  So glad all is going well and scan sounds very positive.  We had rain last night if that helps?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back!

No rain yet - but it's forecasted for tomorrow - that'll do me.  Boy is more settled in the field now that I've moved them onto the grassier side - and little Rog will not be staying out there 24/7 any more - he's more efficient than a flipping lawn mower!  

Gave them both a bath yesterday . . . first bath Rog has had this year - he wasn't impressed at all and kept trying to "hide" underneath Kal . . . very funny/cute.

Kal is very sore on his right fore on the gravel (courtesy of ripped off shoe) but sound on the tarmac and in the field.  Had his first pootle down the drive yesterday (in a bridle, attached to a lunge line with me wearing gloves and a hat) . . . he was very snorty but very well behaved.  

Assuming Z is mended (she's had to take a very infected middle finger to hospital this morning - rang me in tears at half seven this morning - she doesn't "do" tears), she'll be sitting on him on Monday afternoon.

How are things at Hovis Towers?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (25 June 2014)

I'm a little bit excited/apprehensive . . . just got in touch with a barefoot trimmer (thank you spookypony ) about starting this barefoot rehab . . . eek!

It's a trifle scary, I have to admit . . . but if it means we can keep him sound/give him healthier feet, then I'm all for giving it a try .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (25 June 2014)

spookypony said:



			Good news about the scan!  I hope the drama today hasn't been a setback, and FWIW, I think you're making the right call thinking about shoes off; a good BF rehab will be the best chance for both his navicular and his dodgy ligament! 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help and support.  I'm more than a tad daunted, but gotta put my big girl pants on for him and get on with it .

P


----------



## ester (25 June 2014)

Good luck with it


----------



## Sheep (25 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thank you so much for your help and support.  I'm more than a tad daunted, but gotta put my big girl pants on for him and get on with it .

P
		
Click to expand...

it is terrifying but you won't regret it! I thought I was going to have to retire my boy earlier this year.. he is so much happier unshod now and we even won a showing class this weekend.. anything is possible


----------



## paulineh (26 June 2014)

Hi PolarSkye. Did you get hold of Jo  then to now do you've boycott feet


----------



## PolarSkye (26 June 2014)

Sheep said:



			it is terrifying but you won't regret it! I thought I was going to have to retire my boy earlier this year.. he is so much happier unshod now and we even won a showing class this weekend.. anything is possible 

Click to expand...

Thanks for this . . . yes, it is pretty frightening, but words of encouragement like this help hugely .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 June 2014)

paulineh said:



			Hi PolarSkye. Did you get hold of Jo  then to now do you've boycott feet
		
Click to expand...

Have PM'd you.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 June 2014)

Poor sod is now quite lame/footsore on his off fore (bad leg - foot now missing shoe).  He was really quite subdued this morning which is a) worrying because he is NEVER quiet; and b) actually a little helpful because at least it means he won't pace.  I have had a look at the foot and can't see any obvious bruising and he's happy enough to walk to the field and back so that's where he is (he has to walk up a tarmac drive).

I am waiting for the recommended BF trimmer to get back to me but if she doesn't hurry up, I will need an alternative . . . I really want him to start his walk work under saddle with Z on Monday and we can't do that if he's dog lame (plus he still has a bar shoe on the near fore!).

If I haven't heard from the trimmer by end of day today, I will get my farrier out to remove the other front shoe.  

P


----------



## amandap (27 June 2014)

You might have to delay or start in hand with the walk work if he is very sore without shoes.

Did you get my pm btw?


----------



## ester (27 June 2014)

have we discussed booting options yet?


----------



## amandap (27 June 2014)

Lol Ester. I was thinking if the hooves are very weak even with booting there may need to be a delay to avoid doing too much too soon.

ps. Hopefully the trimmer will advise after assessment.


----------



## ester (27 June 2014)

oh yes, quite poss a combination of the two, spent a lot of time long reining F!


----------



## PolarSkye (27 June 2014)

So trimmer came out this lunch time (thank you paulineh) . . . assessed him, watched him move (sound in walk, but lame on the "footy" foot in trot), we chatted about diet and management, etc.  She is very happy with his diet - no need to change anything there (which is good) and is relatively pleased with his hind feet (which have now been without shoes for a good 10 weeks).  He does have evidence of sidebone behind (which is news to me), his heels are contracted a little but he has a decent frog and a nice healthy white line.    She removed the other bar shoe and took a good look at his fronts.  Again, contracted heels and beefy frogs - although the heel on the off fore (his club foot/the limb with the suspensory) is less contracted than the left and the frog is smaller.  Very thin white line and not much outer wall - and very weak sole (on both).  What's really interesting is that he has been basically walking on the insides of his feet.  As he is a new "patient" for her, she needs to see how his foot develops without shoes/coming back into work to tell whether that's the way he goes or the way he's been trimmed . . . having seen him move, she is leaning towards the latter, however time will tell.  She really couldn't trim much off all round because he has so little for her TO trim, particularly in front, but she did balance them up.

Plan going forward is to put pads on him and walk him out in hand for the next week - just to stimulate the soles of his feet and get things moving.  After a week of that, he can start ridden work.  We are lucky to have access to a lot of flat, straight tarmac with little to no traffic on it (very long driveways and connecting roads around the farm) which will be very useful for the first weeks of his rehab.  If he is still footy, boots are the next step - with pads - so that he can get the stimulus to the sole/foot AND be protected.

And I know . . . I still owe you pictures.  As I will be farting about with his feet anyway tomorrow, will try and remember to take the camera up and get some shots for you - as I have said before, please be kind, his feet are AWFUL!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (27 June 2014)

amandap said:



			You might have to delay or start in hand with the walk work if he is very sore without shoes.

Did you get my pm btw?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did - thank you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (27 June 2014)

Oh . . . and we will take as long as it takes . . . I'm in no hurry . . . I just want him sound and comfortable in the LONG term.  We have written off this year anyway competition-wise, and that ligament will only benefit from taking more time . . . having learned that a dear friend had her beautiful horse PTS this morning, I just feel very lucky to have him at all . . . 

P


----------



## amandap (27 June 2014)

All sounds very positive PS and you sound relaxed which is fab. Good luck.


----------



## PolarSkye (27 June 2014)

amandap said:



			All sounds very positive PS and you sound relaxed which is fab. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Relaxed?  Ha!  I am quite terrified.  But needs must.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (27 June 2014)

While you are all waiting for the much-vaunted hoof pictures, here's a short vid of the reprobate and his partner in crime . . . just after I washed the two of them.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204248335827907&l=8426340886757325609

P

P.S.  And, yes, yes, they are tied directly to the ring . . . but Pops had just broken the bailer twine (when I sprayed him with fly spray) and they were quite happy with their hay . .. expects call from RSPCA or WHW imminently . . .


----------



## PolarSkye (1 July 2014)

*Foot Pictures*

Wow - you know I see these every day but it isn't until I looked at these pictures that I realized quite how compromised his feet are . . . 

http://s923.photobucket.com/user/NaomiHi/slideshow/

All comments welcome, but please be constructive.

P


----------



## ester (1 July 2014)

bout bloomin time, will have a look when home


----------



## PolarSkye (1 July 2014)

ester said:



			bout bloomin time, will have a look when home 

Click to expand...

They are *****-er than a ***** thing . . . 

P


----------



## _GG_ (1 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			They are *****-er than a ***** thing . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

I will leave the picture crit to those who know better than me. At least when you know what needs improving, you can do it


----------



## PolarSkye (1 July 2014)

Agree GG - the big question, though, is WHY does he walk on the insides of his feet . . . without shoes on it's really obvious and I'm guessing it must be down to a conformation fault or discomfort somewhere . . . have I just opened up an enormous can of wiggly worms by taking his shoes off?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 July 2014)

Anyone had a chance to look at the pictures?  Any feedback/comments?  Sorry to nag, but I'm quite anxious about this .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 July 2014)

Big day tomorrow - Z on board for the first time since initial lameness - so about three months!  She will get on him in the school just to make sure she has a soft surface to land on if he goes ballistic - and then they'll be walking out on the roads around the farm.  The added wrinkle is that YO has installed an above-ground pool in her garden - which is just over the "A end" fence of the school - I have been walking him up to have a look at it over the fence to get him used to it, but he's pretty frightened of it - hope Z has a parachute .

Will report back.  In other news, he's been walking out in hand with his pads on and is sound in the field in all three paces (but that could be down to adrenalin!).  His feet are a tad smelly so am treating them for thrush (sigh), but seem to be holding up well without the shoes - no cracks, etc.  He's happy enough on the tarmac, but still ouchy on the gravel leading to the walker (so we walk on the grass).  

P


----------



## Leg_end (6 July 2014)

Good luck tomorrow! I wouldn't worry too much about initial shots as things will change quite quickly, there are obviously improvements to be made  I would agree that any feet with a central sulcus split should be treated for thrush. I use baby wipes coated in sudocreme to 'floss' the central sulcus and then when that's closing up I use red horse sole paint to keep on top of anything. What's his landing like at the moment?

Just for your own interest (and mine  ) I'd take another shot that show his front legs in full as I'd bet all that wonkiness will straighten out over time but don't be worried if you get a dodgy looking foot because of it. Think of it as an orthotic


----------



## PolarSkye (6 July 2014)

Leg_end said:



			Good luck tomorrow! I wouldn't worry too much about initial shots as things will change quite quickly, there are obviously improvements to be made  I would agree that any feet with a central sulcus split should be treated for thrush. I use baby wipes coated in sudocreme to 'floss' the central sulcus and then when that's closing up I use red horse sole paint to keep on top of anything. What's his landing like at the moment?

Just for your own interest (and mine  ) I'd take another shot that show his front legs in full as I'd bet all that wonkiness will straighten out over time but don't be worried if you get a dodgy looking foot because of it. Think of it as an orthotic 

Click to expand...

Re thrush - I've been using Q-Tips with sudocreme.  Will look into the red horse sole paint.  He is landing heel first on all fours, but more "flat" behind (where he's had shoes off longer).  

Great tip on taking shots of his whole leg/stance in front . . . will do that tomorrow.

Am going to get a (vet approved) physio out to him in the next week or so too.

P


----------



## _GG_ (6 July 2014)

Good luck tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 July 2014)

I'm not sure if diet has been tackled for the thrush and general hoof health: a hi fibre, low sugar diet with added minerals and micronised linseed.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 July 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			I'm not sure if diet has been tackled for the thrush and general hoof health: a hi fibre, low sugar diet with added minerals and micronised linseed.
		
Click to expand...

He gets a high fibre, low sugar diet anyway - has done for the past two years . . . Alfa A Molasses Free, D&H ERS Pellets (barefoot trimmer took a look at the ingredients list), linseed, magnesium oxide and pure MSM (for his joints).  In the winter, I add Copra meal and speedibeet . . . his grazing is pretty poor and he gets ad lib hay at night (meadow hay).

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Good luck tomorrow  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you xx

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 July 2014)

*First Jaunt Under Saddle*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204326580063964&l=2432527960318915355

Z's face says it all .

Bless her, she got on him in the school - he did two circuits good as gold and her exact words were "I'm home . . . this feels wonderful . . . "  Made me a bit teary .  She says he doesn't feel particularly weak either - not as strong and fit as he was, but certainly not as weak and pathetic as she expected.  

Onwards and upwards .

P


----------



## _GG_ (7 July 2014)

Yay! Love the video...he looks really happy. So so pleased for you!!  xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (7 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Yay! Love the video...he looks really happy. So so pleased for you!!  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . . . I just loved seeing the smile on both their faces . . . he really was happy to be back under saddle.  What made me chuckle was him doing his trademark gawp as he strolled back down the drive . . . he did that when we tried him, he does it EVERY time he hacks and he does it (more often than not) coming down the centre line in a dressage test, LOL!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 July 2014)

In all seriousness - to the barefoot gurus on here . . . what do you think of the way his feet are landing at this stage?  

P


----------



## almostthere (8 July 2014)

Love the video. Good news!


----------



## amandap (8 July 2014)

Looking good at this stage imo. I'm no expert though noticed he seemed a little careful on front feet at times but as I said looks good and he looks settled and keen.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 July 2014)

almostthere said:



			Love the video. Good news!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  He was just as good today, but a little guarded with both fronts to start with and then strode out well after the first few steps.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 July 2014)

amandap said:



			Looking good at this stage imo. I'm no expert though noticed he seemed a little careful on front feet at times but as I said looks good and he looks settled and keen.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he is a little guarded with his fronts, but he hasn't had the shoes off for long . . . it's a double-edged sword because if he's guarding his feet then he isn't as likely to be a monkey/mess about - but we don't want him to be sore . . . I am going to get my trimmer out to have a look at him on Friday just to see what she thinks . . . and the physio (vet approved) is coming out next week in case there is some soreness or stiffness anywhere else from him guarding his feet.

Picking out his hind feet this morning, I was pleased with how nice and hard they are . . . hopefully that's a good sign for growing decent horn in front (he's been shoe-less behind for about 12 weeks now).

P


----------



## almostthere (9 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thank you .  He was just as good today, but a little guarded with both fronts to start with and then strode out well after the first few steps.

P
		
Click to expand...

My mare had nail bind a month or so ago now and she was a little guarded for a week or so afterwards in the first few steps out of the stable. Vet and farrier said that was completely normal for a clever horse to remember the pain....  Hope continues to be positive improvements....


----------



## ester (9 July 2014)

PS don't worry, he likely will be a bit guarded in front for a bit, patience patience and boot to keep him comfortable as required. Do not over worry about it (been there done that) and physio great plan as he will get a bit stiff from holding himself. Though looking at video he doesn't look too bad at all - bound to feel a bit different to him though and you already have the hinds to know how much can change. 

I use the red horse products too - I wonder if the hoof stuff might work well in those sulcuses? (sp?!) sudocreme isn't that antibacterial/fungal - though you can add some canestan/athletes foot - daktarin cream too. If mine I'd prob use the sole cleanse and then shove some hoof stuff in as that has worked for me.

 I did have a look at the photos and forgot to comment! (do you/trimmer have the option to do some proper side on and front on slow mo videos they might be quite interesting  - proper nosey me  - good to hear he is landing heel first already though even though weak behind as will only get better) My main thought was how small his feet look for his size (although F is a bit of a chunk I suppose!) - as those heels decontract they might start to look different. He does have an interesting assortment of feet and a lot of changes to make (not the same in every foot)- and it will definitely be interesting to compare limbs and stance not just feet with him in the long term.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 July 2014)

almostthere said:



			My mare had nail bind a month or so ago now and she was a little guarded for a week or so afterwards in the first few steps out of the stable. Vet and farrier said that was completely normal for a clever horse to remember the pain....  Hope continues to be positive improvements....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I forget that clever horses (well all horses really) remember pain.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 July 2014)

ester said:



			PS don't worry, he likely will be a bit guarded in front for a bit, patience patience and boot to keep him comfortable as required. Do not over worry about it (been there done that) and physio great plan as he will get a bit stiff from holding himself. Though looking at video he doesn't look too bad at all - bound to feel a bit different to him though and you already have the hinds to know how much can change.
		
Click to expand...

I know I need to be patient . . . not very good at that I'm afraid!  As you say, though, we do have the hinds to show how much can change and he was unshod behind for two years with no issues before we slapped shoes back on so we could stud him up for hunting.  




			I use the red horse products too - I wonder if the hoof stuff might work well in those sulcuses? (sp?!) sudocreme isn't that antibacterial/fungal - though you can add some canestan/athletes foot - daktarin cream too. If mine I'd prob use the sole cleanse and then shove some hoof stuff in as that has worked for me.
		
Click to expand...

I have actually just ordered some Silvetrasol spray but the canestan is a good idea!  Will pick some up on my way to the yard this afternoon .  Thanks!




			I did have a look at the photos and forgot to comment! (do you/trimmer have the option to do some proper side on and front on slow mo videos they might be quite interesting  - proper nosey me  - good to hear he is landing heel first already though even though weak behind as will only get better) My main thought was how small his feet look for his size (although F is a bit of a chunk I suppose!) - as those heels decontract they might start to look different. He does have an interesting assortment of feet and a lot of changes to make (not the same in every foot)- and it will definitely be interesting to compare limbs and stance not just feet with him in the long term.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he does have tiny feet for his size and the amount of bone he has . . . which is probably a contributing factor for all that sidebone all over the place .  And, no, none of his feet match.  I will be absolutely fascinated to see how his feet/limbs change over time.  I will ask J (trimmer) if she can vid him for me next time.  As I said further up the thread, the big worry for me is that he's standing on the inside of his forefeet - that does rather worry me about problems further up that we haven't uncovered (yet) . . . but time will tell.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (9 July 2014)

Much less footy in front on his walk out today . . . up to nine minutes!  Although as Z said, it's a bit sad that it takes longer to boot and tack up than to ride .

He is loving being out and about (well, up the drive, LOL) and is behaving beautifully.  Long may it last.

P


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Much less footy in front on his walk out today . . . up to nine minutes!  Although as Z said, it's a bit sad that it takes longer to boot and tack up than to ride .

He is loving being out and about (well, up the drive, LOL) and is behaving beautifully.  Long may it last.

P
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's lovely  xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (9 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Ah, that's lovely  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  Another ten days or so of walking and then we will introduce a few strides of trot . . . and then after two weeks of that, we get Andrew (vet) back out to reassess and give us the yay or no to progress further and introduce small hills (although leaving the farm to do hills will largely depend on the state of his feet).

P


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thank you .  Another ten days or so of walking and then we will introduce a few strides of trot . . . and then after two weeks of that, we get Andrew (vet) back out to reassess and give us the yay or no to progress further and introduce small hills (although leaving the farm to do hills will largely depend on the state of his feet).

P
		
Click to expand...

All in the right direction  xxx


----------



## amandap (10 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Much less footy in front on his walk out today . . . up to nine minutes!  Although as Z said, it's a bit sad that it takes longer to boot and tack up than to ride .

He is loving being out and about (well, up the drive, LOL) and is behaving beautifully.  Long may it last.

P
		
Click to expand...

Fab, he is a lovely horse too. 

That drive looks posh I feel like a Hillbilly!


----------



## PolarSkye (10 July 2014)

Thanks all . . . just want to get him back to doing this:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202415471047433&l=2459158968746935313

. . . hard to believe that's eight months ago now . . . first half of this year has just flown.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 July 2014)

amandap said:



			Fab, he is a lovely horse too. 

That drive looks posh I feel like a Hillbilly! 

Click to expand...

Aw, thank you . . . he can scrub up quite well .

We love our yard - it's a private family compound (at least six homes spread out over the property) and is beautifully maintained . . . just two liveries and the two BSJA ponies stabled, another seven or so horses/ponies who live out year round.  It's a little slice of heaven.  That's the "internal" drive that connects the big house, the two bungalows and the two converted barns . . . the back drive is stunning/lined with Wellingtonia Pines and the front drive (which only the family use) is very posh indeed.  The family are so down to earth though . . . real salt of the earth/give you the shirt off their back types.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (11 July 2014)

Barefoot trimmer out again today (I wanted reassurance that things were moving in the right direction . . . or not . . . ) and she is pleased with how things are progressing (as pleased as she can be given that she saw him for the first time two weeks ago!) . . . his feet ARE growing, his frogs are shedding (which is a good sign), she's happy with how he's landing, his heels already look better (particularly his right fore).  She gave him a little tidy up and we agreed she'd see him again in about five weeks.

Doing a teensy tiny happy dance.

P


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Barefoot trimmer out again today (I wanted reassurance that things were moving in the right direction . . . or not . . . ) and she is pleased with how things are progressing (as pleased as she can be given that she saw him for the first time two weeks ago!) . . . his feet ARE growing, his frogs are shedding (which is a good sign), she's happy with how he's landing, his heels already look better (particularly his right fore).  She gave him a little tidy up and we agreed she'd see him again in about five weeks.

Doing a teensy tiny happy dance.

P
		
Click to expand...

YAY!!! That is fab chick


----------



## PolarSkye (11 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			YAY!!! That is fab chick 

Click to expand...

Yes, very pleased.  Now if we can just get the stars to align and his feet rehab at roughly the same pace as his leg AND keep him sound, I'll be REALLY happy.  For now, I'll take the progress we have . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 July 2014)

Rather footy on his walk out this morning - I put it down to him just being trimmed . . . however, when I picked his feet out afterwards found several small-ish pieces of grit embedded in three of his feet!!!!!  He was in the front paddock yesterday and will have picked them up from the gravel walkway to the walker which sheds bits into the grass in the paddock . . . I didn't bring him in last night so his feet didn't get picked out (not that the person who brought him in would have noticed the grit/gravel had she looked at his feet) . . . and Z was so early that I didn't pick his feet out this morning before she rode him .

I feel like a terrible owner .  In other news, he was an ANGEL.  Z is competing tomorrow (her sisters baby horse and one of the horses she rides for her employer), so I will be walking him in pads.  Oh, and the Silvetrasol arrived and has been applied.  

P


----------



## LittleMonster (14 July 2014)

Just caught up 

Congrats on the progress! and fingers crossed for you two! x


----------



## _GG_ (14 July 2014)

How's he looking after the weekend?


----------



## PolarSkye (17 July 2014)

He is a teensy bit footy, but nothing we didn't expect . . . wanted to trot at the beginning of the week, but we're not doing that until next week.  His feet feel like they are hardening up nicely . . . I do have to be vigilant about little bits of grit and gravel getting embedded, but the Silvetrasol seems to be doing its work with the frogs/soles/thrush.

In other news, he has stopped pacing in the field (hurrah) and is very settled in his new routine of being out in the field longer (which is much better for his feet).

Oh, and he didn't have a hissy fit when Z was walking him this morning and the Red Arrows went over on their way to Farnborough - clever boy!

P


----------



## _GG_ (17 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			He is a teensy bit footy, but nothing we didn't expect . . . wanted to trot at the beginning of the week, but we're not doing that until next week.  His feet feel like they are hardening up nicely . . . I do have to be vigilant about little bits of grit and gravel getting embedded, but the Silvetrasol seems to be doing its work with the frogs/soles/thrush.

In other news, he has stopped pacing in the field (hurrah) and is very settled in his new routine of being out in the field longer (which is much better for his feet).

Oh, and he didn't have a hissy fit when Z was walking him this morning and the Red Arrows went over on their way to Farnborough - clever boy!

P
		
Click to expand...


Bless him. All going in the right direction then, that's fab


----------



## PolarSkye (17 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Bless him. All going in the right direction then, that's fab 

Click to expand...

Yes . . . next "heart in mouth" moment will be when he trots for the first time under saddle - not so much because I'm worried he's not mended, but because keeping him in trot for only a few strides, rather than the whole length of the flipping drive, may be a challenge!

P


----------



## _GG_ (17 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Yes . . . next "heart in mouth" moment will be when he trots for the first time under saddle - not so much because I'm worried he's not mended, but because keeping him in trot for only a few strides, rather than the whole length of the flipping drive, may be a challenge!

P
		
Click to expand...

I don't envy you that one, lol


----------



## PolarSkye (25 July 2014)

*The Other Leg*

Not great news I'm afraid.

All was going well . . . he was sound in the field and fine in walk.  Z started trot work on Monday and he wasn't quite right.  We thought he was foot sore.  Same again Tuesday.  Spoke to my trimmer who told me to calm down, but trot him up/lunge him to rule out anything niggling in that leg.  Gave him Wednesday off . . . yesterday Z came up and we lunged him in the school.  Lame.  Worse on the right rein.  I gave his dodgy leg a poke and there was no reaction so thought it might still be his feet.  This morning, while picking out his feet, I investigated both suspensories (how my vet showed me) . . . no reaction from his right leg (the injured leg), but now he is very reactive on his left fore - which would fit with being worse on the right rein when the left leg is to the outside.

Sigh.

So . . . rang my vet this morning and he's coming back out on Wednesday to do another lameness workup.  If we even suspect a suspensory injury in his left fore, I won't have him re-scan it, but will find suitable grass livery and turn him away for a year.  If he comes sound, fantastic.  If he doesn't, I will have him PTS.  

I am now in two minds as to whether to leave his shoes off, or put them back on . . . but am parking any decisions until I have spoken to my vet on Wednesday.

Not going to lie . . . I could use some hugs right now.  Gutted doesn't cover it.  I love the bones of him - and I can't begin to contemplate life without him . . . he is everywhere . . . on my walls, in my garage, all over my flipping house, but most of all buried deep in my brain and my heart . . . my life really does revolve around him . . . when he comes in/goes out, what he wears, what he eats, is he happy, is he settled, etc.  Just like all of you and your horses.

Very sad and defeated.

P


----------



## googol (25 July 2014)

Polarskye my heart is breaking for u. Ur love for him shines through on every thread and I hope with all hope that u get good news from the vet and that if it's rest he needs, rest sorts him. U couldn't have done more for him and u deserve for him go come right, so does he. Fingers tightly crossed for u. Hugs and vibes


----------



## _GG_ (25 July 2014)

Oh you you poor poor thing. I want to get in the car and come and give you a huge hug. You must be feeling so all over the place.

Please promise me one thing...don't think about what happens at the end of a year off if that's what he needs. You can cross that bridge  if and when you come to it so please don't torture yourself with those thoughts for now. 

I'll be praying for a positive vet visit on Wednesday and if you need some moral support, just let me know and I'll be there as admin day on Wednesday. 

I know it's hard, but try not to think the worst. 

Huge vibes being sent for Kal and huge hugs for you xxx


----------



## Palindrome (25 July 2014)

If that's any consolation giving him a year off might be the best thing you do for him. My mare is just back in light work after about a year off due to me having a baby and she is better than ever, has matured both physically and mentally (is 12 now so wasn't a youngster either). Her canter work particularly has come up in leap and bounds (pun intended  lots of added bouncyness).
She has been barefoot 4 years as well and her feet are better and better every year. She was lame when I bought her and weak through her topline.


----------



## amandap (25 July 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry. ((hug))

It's your decision but if he is being turned away for a year I would leave the shoes off to allow the hooves to sort themselves out.


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

googol said:



			Polarskye my heart is breaking for u. Ur love for him shines through on every thread and I hope with all hope that u get good news from the vet and that if it's rest he needs, rest sorts him. U couldn't have done more for him and u deserve for him go come right, so does he. Fingers tightly crossed for u. Hugs and vibes
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  Pretty sure vet is going to confirm what I suspect, but we'll see.  Going to try and put this to the back of my mind until vet has been - and then figure out a plan.  If he does need turning away, we won't stay at current yard so the search will begin for appropriate grass livery - I have already had offers from two lovely friends but both of them are quite a distance away and I still want to be able to see him every day - but who knows.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

amandap said:



			Oh I'm so sorry. ((hug))

It's your decision but if he is being turned away for a year I would leave the shoes off to allow the hooves to sort themselves out.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

Palindrome said:



			If that's any consolation giving him a year off might be the best thing you do for him. My mare is just back in light work after about a year off due to me having a baby and she is better than ever, has matured both physically and mentally (is 12 now so wasn't a youngster either). Her canter work particularly has come up in leap and bounds (pun intended  lots of added bouncyness).
She has been barefoot 4 years as well and her feet are better and better every year. She was lame when I bought her and weak through her topline.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this - always nice to hear positive stories - and congrats on your baby.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Oh you you poor poor thing. I want to get in the car and come and give you a huge hug. You must be feeling so all over the place.

Please promise me one thing...don't think about what happens at the end of a year off if that's what he needs. You can cross that bridge  if and when you come to it so please don't torture yourself with those thoughts for now. 

I'll be praying for a positive vet visit on Wednesday and if you need some moral support, just let me know and I'll be there as admin day on Wednesday. 

I know it's hard, but try not to think the worst. 

Huge vibes being sent for Kal and huge hugs for you xxx
		
Click to expand...

You are so kind - thank you very much.  Hugs and vibes most welcome.  Z and another dear friend are both going to be with us for the vet visit, so I'll have lots of support, but if I'd have been alone I'd have snapped up your lovely offer.  

P


----------



## GermanyJo (26 July 2014)

Really sorry to hear this :-( will be keeping fingers crossed for you on Wednesday


----------



## merlinsquest (26 July 2014)

Sorry to hear this when he was doing so well. Fingers x for Weds & remember our yard as grass livery spaces & for what its worth all the ones who have come & retired through injury are all sound & happy as larry x


----------



## _GG_ (26 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			You are so kind - thank you very much.  Hugs and vibes most welcome.  Z and another dear friend are both going to be with us for the vet visit, so I'll have lots of support, but if I'd have been alone I'd have snapped up your lovely offer.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Good, it's horrible to be alone for things like this. 

Do try and remain positive though. I also agree that if he needs a year off to take the shoes off...could be the best thing for him. xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 July 2014)

I'm so sorry that he's lame again. It had looked so positive up til then. 

I'm another who would try field rest. As long as he's happy and comfortable enough to turn out full time, it's worth trying.


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

GermanyJo said:



			Really sorry to hear this :-( will be keeping fingers crossed for you on Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I'm not optimistic - but if it is soft tissue damage, we have a plan - we just have to hope against hope that the plan works.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

Faracat said:



			I'm so sorry that he's lame again. It had looked so positive up til then. 

I'm another who would try field rest. As long as he's happy and comfortable enough to turn out full time, it's worth trying.
		
Click to expand...

He is definitely comfortable enough to be turned away - he's sound in walk (on the right surfaces).  It's just so disappointing that this is the OTHER flipping foreleg.  Ho hum.  That's horses for you.  

Meanwhile, I need to find somewhere to put him - not paying current yard prices if I'm not using the facilities.  It's a shame, because I love where we are - but it's just not set up for what I need to do with him now .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Good, it's horrible to be alone for things like this. 

Do try and remain positive though. I also agree that if he needs a year off to take the shoes off...could be the best thing for him. xxx
		
Click to expand...

I am trying very hard to stay positive . . . but it is hard.  Shoes are already off . . . really leaning towards leaving them off and just working with my lovely BF trimmer.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

merlinsquest said:



			Sorry to hear this when he was doing so well. Fingers x for Weds & remember our yard as grass livery spaces & for what its worth all the ones who have come & retired through injury are all sound & happy as larry x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your good wishes.  Where is your yard?

P


----------



## _GG_ (26 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I am trying very hard to stay positive . . . but it is hard.  Shoes are already off . . . really leaning towards leaving them off and just working with my lovely BF trimmer.

P
		
Click to expand...

I know it is, but worry doesn't accomplish anything, he needs his mum to be optimistic, at least in front of him. I'm going to look at a couple of private yards over the nest few weeks, so if one fits the bill, he could possibly come to me to be turned away but I won't know for a few weeks yet. There are lots of options open to you and no need to make any decisions just yet. 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## merlinsquest (26 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thank you for your good wishes.  Where is your yard?

P
		
Click to expand...

Just outside Farnham, you should have a pm from me from before with the YM phone number & details etc


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I know it is, but worry doesn't accomplish anything, he needs his mum to be optimistic, at least in front of him. I'm going to look at a couple of private yards over the nest few weeks, so if one fits the bill, he could possibly come to me to be turned away but I won't know for a few weeks yet. There are lots of options open to you and no need to make any decisions just yet. 

Big hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

Oh he gets the best of me all the time - he deserves it.  Haven't seen him today - had to go in to London and I really miss him - but he'll get mega cuddles tomorrow.

Honestly, I am blown away by your offer . . . and all the other offers I have had from HHO'ers (people I've never met!) and friends in real life . . . it is really humbling to receive such kindness.  Thank you, from the bottom of my heart - to you and everyone else who has PM'd me here and on FB to show support, offer help, etc.  I can't tell you what it means - but my heart is full of gratitude.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

merlinsquest said:



			Just outside Farnham, you should have a pm from me from before with the YM phone number & details etc
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - will look for the PM.  Much appreciated .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

I feel like I just need to take a breath and thank the amazing number of people on here and on FB and in RL who have followed our journey and offered their support and encouragement - either in words or in real, concrete offers of help.  Those who say HHO has become a cynical, mean place should read the words of encouragement and offers of real, actual help I have received . . . it makes an enormous difference . . . I've had wonderful advice and ideas about how to keep a hot, stressy horse calm on box rest, encouraging/positive anecdotes of horses with his injury who have come sound, fantastic advice and support on how to rehab a horse barefoot, offers of livery, offers of cups of tea, kindness, love (yes, love), distraction, companion horses (that one blew me away) . . . there are simply too many random acts of real friendship and kindness to list - but I honestly appreciate each and every one of them and am humbled by them all.  You lot rock - and HHO isn't the dark, cynical, nasty place some believe it to be.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart . . .

P


----------



## spookypony (26 July 2014)

I'm so sorry to read that you have yet another set of worries! Not much useful to add, other than to hope that he recovers.


----------



## PolarSkye (26 July 2014)

spookypony said:



			I'm so sorry to read that you have yet another set of worries! Not much useful to add, other than to hope that he recovers.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  With luck and a fair wind (and massive help from all my HHO and RL friends), we will give him the best chance possible to recover.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (27 July 2014)

Didn't see him at all yesterday (went into London to try and see my Dad, which didn't happen, but that's a story in itself which I won't tell here - I was an idiot) . . . really missed him, so he got a massive cuddle this morning.  God love him, he has no idea that he has the sword of Damocles hanging over his head . . . he's just happy to be on this earth, happy to see me, happy to be fed, happy . . . 

I am now actively looking for grass livery for him, although I will have a word with my YO just in case she can pull a rabbit out of a hat for me.  

Oh, and I think I've decided that the shoes stay off.  

P


----------



## almostthere (28 July 2014)

Damn, damn, damn. Sorry - have only just caught up with this! N- you have done everything you can possibly can for K so far and I know you will continue to do so. I really, really hope it works out for you both. And by the way, the reason everyone has been so kind is because you are to them. Your sensible, pragmatic but "from the heart" approach (if that is not a contradiction in terms) to your horse is an approach that I (and I am sure others) admire very much. All the very best for Wednesday  xx


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2014)

almostthere said:



			Damn, damn, damn. Sorry - have only just caught up with this! N- you have done everything you can possibly can for K so far and I know you will continue to do so. I really, really hope it works out for you both. And by the way, the reason everyone has been so kind is because you are to them. Your sensible, pragmatic but "from the heart" approach (if that is not a contradiction in terms) to your horse is an approach that I (and I am sure others) admire very much. All the very best for Wednesday  xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh what a lovely thing to say!  He followed me around the field today when I poo picked - just breathing down my neck and blowing in my ear and I thought how lucky I am to have him.  

I have also spoken to my YO who feels there may be a field she can rent to me . . . we need to discuss in a bit more detail, but that may be an option.  Just waiting to see what Wednesday brings.  Have asked my vet if he can bring scanning equipment with him - I wasn't going to have him scanned at all, but if the damage is particularly bad, we may need to make a different decision and I'd rather get all the information on Wednesday (if that makes sense).

P


----------



## _GG_ (28 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh what a lovely thing to say!  He followed me around the field today when I poo picked - just breathing down my neck and blowing in my ear and I thought how lucky I am to have him.  

I have also spoken to my YO who feels there may be a field she can rent to me . . . we need to discuss in a bit more detail, but that may be an option.  Just waiting to see what Wednesday brings.  Have asked my vet if he can bring scanning equipment with him - I wasn't going to have him scanned at all, but if the damage is particularly bad, we may need to make a different decision and I'd rather get all the information on Wednesday (if that makes sense).

P
		
Click to expand...

Almostthere hit the nail on the head! As for everything else...fully understandable to want to know everything you can...that way any decisions can be informed ones. Sounds positive about possible use of a field too. xx


----------



## View (28 July 2014)

Oh life can be so cruel.  Please let it not be as bad as you fear.

You have a wonderful capacity for being so supportive and calming to others on here.  The virtual hugs I can offer you and your boy seem so inadequate.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

Andrew (vet) coming at 9.00 this morning.  Sitting on my sofa trying to drink a cup of tea and feeling rather sick.  Will update later today.

P

P.S.  He had his usual pre-vet wash last night - looked so beautiful all clean but I can guarantee he will strongly resemble a skewbald this morning


----------



## Sheep (30 July 2014)

Good luck to the big grey boy.x


----------



## almostthere (30 July 2014)

Good luck today. Am keeping everything crossed for you both. Update us when you can?xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 July 2014)

Hope today goes smoothly for you PS, am on end of phone if you want/need to call xx


----------



## be positive (30 July 2014)

Will be thinking of you this morning, hope the outcome is positive.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

Well, it's good news and bad news . . . the wily old boy likes to keep us on our toes/guessing.  

Vet is about 90% sure it's not his left suspensory - he is, however, about 90% sure the lameness (he's about 2/10ths lame) originates in his right foot/hoof.

Started out by having a good feel of both legs/feet . . . saw him walked and trotted up on the tarmac, did flexion tests on both forelimbs and got out the hoof testers.  Nothing, except heat in the right forefoot, and slight lameness which was hard to pinpoint.  We tried lunging him in the school and he was such a git - fly bucking, spooking, cantering - that Andrew couldn't actually see what he was doing - so we tacked him up and Z got on.  He was sound in walk, but pushed up into trot he was just really, really short and sewing-machine-y in front and when Z asked for a bigger trot up the long side he was very locked through his shoulders - when she asked again, he tried to extend with his left shoulder/leg, but just couldn't with the right.  

We took him up the drive to see what he was like on the grass - much of the same.

Andrew nerve-blocked the right fore and we did the same again, and he was sound.

So.  

It could be one (or a combination) of several things:

1)  He has an abscess brewing in that right fore - although we would expect to see much more lameness (and he has improved while he has been rested since last week)

2)  His navicular is flaring up - but, again, why would that get better with rest?

3)  He has other soft tissue damage inside the foot - DDFT or collateral ligament

4)  He has developed some arthritis in his coffin joint - but, again, why would that get better with rest?

5)  He isn't coping without shoes and the internal structures are struggling - I can see why that would mean he would be happier/more sound after 8 days rest . . . 

So . . . we have multiple options.  Andrew wants to see the x-rays from his initial navicular diagnosis and would quite like to x-ray him again to see what's changed (if anything).  Aternatively, I could put shoes back on, give him a little bute, work him (gently) and see if that helps.  

My vet fully understands and is supportive of my reasons for taking Kal's shoes off . . . but did counsel me that I may need to be open minded.

I am obviously elated that he hasn't done the other suspensory . . . and that Andrew was so pleased with the way his right fore has healed . . . so that's a huge positive.  On the other hand, I'm left with more questions than answers and (yet again) have a lot to think about.

The look on Kal's face when Z actually picked him up and asked him for some proper work was priceless, though - he had the BIGGEST smile on his face - that was a lovely sight.

P


----------



## View (30 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			The look on Kal's face when Z actually picked him up and asked him for some proper work was priceless, though - he had the BIGGEST smile on his face - that was a lovely sight.

P
		
Click to expand...

Aw,  they are so wonderful when they do that.

As you say, lots to think about but good news that he hasn't done the other leg.


----------



## _GG_ (30 July 2014)

I am so pleased it's not the suspensory. 

Whatever you do, I know it will be right for Kal as you always do the best for him, so I just wish you the best of luck with it and hope the updates get more positive every time. xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I am so pleased it's not the suspensory. 

Whatever you do, I know it will be right for Kal as you always do the best for him, so I just wish you the best of luck with it and hope the updates get more positive every time. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - means a lot.

P


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2014)

I think that this a ' good ' day really .
But deciding what to do may be hard to get right while I am a fan BF for horses I do shoe all of mine at times and owned one who did not do well without shoes he was sounder and coped with work better shod  ( in his case he had a slightly deviated leg ) .
I think a slow considered approach is called for you may have a poison foot issue it's not unusual for horse on box rest to get irritating issues like this .
Of course you can throw a fortune at the foot in diagnostics and see what is found your vet sounds easy to communicate with and you can be guided by him .I am assuming hoof testers showed up nothing .
If shoes are the answer then that's what shoes are for horses and situations where the horse struggles without them.   
Not easy , these things rarely are .


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			I think that this a ' good ' day really .
But deciding what to do may be hard to get right while I am a fan BF for horses I do shoe all of mine at times and owned one who did not do well without shoes he was sounder and coped with work better shod  ( in his case he had a slightly deviated leg ) .
I think a slow considered approach is called for you may have a poison foot issue it's not unusual for horse on box rest to get irritating issues like this .
Of course you can throw a fortune at the foot in diagnostics and see what is found your vet sounds easy to communicate with and you can be guided by him .I am assuming hoof testers showed up nothing .
If shoes are the answer then that's what shoes are for horses and situations where the horse struggles without them.   
Not easy , these things rarely are .
		
Click to expand...

Breaking your response down:

1)  He has a club foot, which happens to be his (now) dodgy foot and is attached to his (previously) dodgy leg

2)  I agree, that a slow, considered approach is the way to go . . . we may still be looking at slow-growing infection in the foot . . . (although that would actually be my preferred diagnosis assuming we can catch it and treat appropriately)

3)  Yes, I am reluctant to throw a fortune in diagnostics at this problem - he is insured with E&L, they will likely reject any claim given his previous issues - so I will be having very pragmatic conversations with my vet going forward

4)  Yes, hoof testers showed up nothing - but there IS heat there

Right this second I am ruling nothing in or out . . . I need to think about what's best for him . . . and what's practical.  I have asked my former vet to send the previous x-rays over to my current (and absolutely fabulous) vet and I will probably go ahead with x-rays next week.  After that, who knows, but I have to be practical.

In the meantime, he is happy, content, settled in his (current) routine, loves his little field companion and loving life.  I have plenty of time to make the appropriate decisions about his future.

.

P


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2014)

Looking a pre Bf X-rays will be a big help to compare with post ones my horse that I mentioned  had loads of shod and unshod X-rays which showed a fascinating progression with the internal structures of his foot in his time BF the issue was he was never sound enough to work hard bf but came totally sound shod .
IBH we never got to the bottom of why but went with it.
You are totally right a practical and open minded and considered approach  is what's needed you don't need to rush to do anything you have time to think.
Fingers crossed you have wee pockets of poison under running the sole I have had exactly this on box rest with one horse .


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Looking a pre Bf X-rays will be a big help to compare with post ones my horse that I mentioned  had loads of shod and unshod X-rays which showed a fascinating progression with the internal structures of his foot in his time BF the issue was he was never sound enough to work hard bf but came totally sound shod .
IBH we never got to the bottom of why but went with it.
You are totally right a practical and open minded and considered approach  is what's needed you don't need to rush to do anything you have time to think.
*Fingers crossed you have wee pockets of poison under running the sole I have had exactly this on box rest with one horse .*

Click to expand...

Oh this all day long .

And, yes, x-rays may be very interesting. 

Is it wrong that I'm praying for either infection or navicular flare-up over DDFT or collateral ligament?

P 

P.S.  And, yes, I know how awful and insidious navicular syndrome is . . .

P.P.S.  And he hasn't been on box rest for a while now - he was such a wally being confined that for his suspensory rehab we actually turned him out for an hour or so in the morning while I mucked him out and then either turned him out again in the afternoon while I did another muck out or tied him up on the yard (with vet's blessing) . . . I think any infection may more likely have come from little bits of grit in his white line (which I have found and had to dig out/disinfect) since he's been barefoot/working on the tarmac . . .


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

View said:



			Oh life can be so cruel.  Please let it not be as bad as you fear.

You have a wonderful capacity for being so supportive and calming to others on here.  The virtual hugs I can offer you and your boy seem so inadequate.
		
Click to expand...

Not inadequate at all - much appreciated - thank you .

P


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2014)

Fingers crossed there's heat in the foot it may be gravel .


----------



## almostthere (31 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I am so pleased it's not the suspensory. 

Whatever you do, I know it will be right for Kal as you always do the best for him, so I just wish you the best of luck with it and hope the updates get more positive every time. xxx
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ This. Absolutely. Good luck. xx


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2014)

almostthere said:



			^^^^^ This. Absolutely. Good luck. xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  Still lame this morning, but didn't let that stop him from galloping off up the field when I turned him out first thing (much cooler today).  Former vets are e-mailing x-rays over to current one for him to have a look.  I probably ought to ring my trimmer now to have a chat with her about what we've found out so far.

Anyone got any non-scary stories about DDFT or collateral ligament damage (in the hoof)?

P


----------



## almostthere (31 July 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thank you .  Still lame this morning, but didn't let that stop him from galloping off up the field when I turned him out first thing (much cooler today).  Former vets are e-mailing x-rays over to current one for him to have a look.  I probably ought to ring my trimmer now to have a chat with her about what we've found out so far.

Anyone got any non-scary stories about DDFT or collateral ligament damage (in the hoof)?

P
		
Click to expand...

Yep my old boy injured his DDFT in right fore (along with PSD at a different point in time).  He was 17 when it was diagnosed and within 6months he was back in work. He took me around Hickstead at 20 and fulfilled a childhood dream . As I think I have told you before he did have an amazing ability to heal himself which was just as well because he also was quite good at self-harming. At 22, he remains a field ornament close to my house because I had to bring him back from a retirement livery in Devon as he stopped eating until I brought him home (literally ). I only tell you this because it gives you an indication of his enormous character which sounds very much like Kali. He is now more sound than he has ever been and his hock action as he trots around the field is amazing


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2014)

almostthere said:



			Yep my old boy injured his DDFT in right fore (along with PSD at a different point in time).  He was 17 when it was diagnosed and within 6months he was back in work. He took me around Hickstead at 20 and fulfilled a childhood dream . As I think I have told you before he did have an amazing ability to heal himself which was just as well because he also was quite good at self-harming. At 22, he remains a field ornament close to my house because I had to bring him back from a retirement livery in Devon as he stopped eating until I brought him home (literally ). I only tell you this because it gives you an indication of his enormous character which sounds very much like Kali. He is now more sound than he has ever been and his hock action as he trots around the field is amazing 

Click to expand...

Thank you for this - put a smile on my face .  Just curious - how did you treat the DDFT?  Or did you just turn him away?

P


----------



## almostthere (31 July 2014)

My recollection for DDFT (bit hazy the older I get and he did have  a LOT of different injuries) was box rest followed by turn out in postage stamp followed by gradual return to work (which was "interesting" given that the vet wanted collected work to get him off his front..hmmmm..this is a horse that once had a dr score at 2* eventing with a well known pro of 70 penalties!!!). Anyway, don't remember anything more specific than that. PSD on the other hand I do remember was definitely shockwave because I remember wondering how something akin to the sound of a pneumatic drill could possibly help soft tissue.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2014)

almostthere said:



			My recollection for DDFT (bit hazy the older I get and he did have  a LOT of different injuries) was box rest followed by turn out in postage stamp followed by gradual return to work (which was "interesting" given that the vet wanted collected work to get him off his front..hmmmm..this is a horse that once had a dr score at 2* eventing with a well known pro of 70 penalties!!!). Anyway, don't remember anything more specific than that. PSD on the other hand I do remember was definitely shockwave because I remember wondering how something akin to the sound of a pneumatic drill could possibly help soft tissue. 

Click to expand...

Box rest will be a challenge - as will a pen . . . while we were treating his PSD, my wonderful vet gave us permission to turn him out for an hour or so both ends of the day just to keep him sane.  He wasn't a model patient by any means but he was much calmer out than in . . . so IF the diagnosis is DDFT or collateral ligament damage, I will be using the same model . . . OR turning him out for a loooooooooong time.  

Certainly with you on the shock wave - not sure why it worked, but apparently it did (for the PSD) . . . but insurance won't cover his front feet because of previous navicular diagnosis (two years ago) so it'll be rest/light work or nothing - I simply don't have any more money for heroic treatments - got to trust in good old Dr. Green and time (unfortunately).

P

P.S.  Edited to say thank you for sharing your experience (forgot to do that - how rude!) and LOL about the dressage score - I can very much relate to that


----------



## almostthere (31 July 2014)

Don't be silly - you have enough to think about rather than apologising . Trouble is for every positive experience, someone on internet will have 10 negative .  One thing I have learnt (and I know you already know this) is that all we can do is surround ourselves with the best professionals (vets, farriers, physios, trainers etc) that we know AND trust, get their respective views, add into the mix that we really do KNOW our horses better than anyone else and then trust yourself to make the best decision. There is no "right" decision in these situations. Good luck!


----------



## Leg_end (1 August 2014)

So sorry to hear you are having some more issues  

BF has had a fair amount of success treating DDFT and CL injuries (as most navicular horses have some soft tissue damage as this usually occurs before the bone changes). If you haven't already it may be worth doing a search on the Rockley Blog for some success stories.

One other thing to consider is that he was incredibly wonky without his shoes and his feet and body will be rebalancing to deal with this change which could be making him sore elsewhere. Has he been seen by a physio or had neck, shoulders, back looked at?

My only advice would be to go with your gut on this. My vet told me to prepare for the worst when I sent B to Rockley and didn't believe it would work. My gut was screaming at me that it was the right thing to do and I was right. He's since referred five other horses down there and recommend it as a first option for anyone with an open mind who is willing to put the work in.


----------



## PolarSkye (1 August 2014)

almostthere said:



			Don't be silly - you have enough to think about rather than apologising . Trouble is for every positive experience, someone on internet will have 10 negative .  One thing I have learnt (and I know you already know this) is that all we can do is surround ourselves with the best professionals (vets, farriers, physios, trainers etc) that we know AND trust, get their respective views, add into the mix that we really do KNOW our horses better than anyone else and then trust yourself to make the best decision. There is no "right" decision in these situations. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I needed that reminder .  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 August 2014)

Leg_end said:



			So sorry to hear you are having some more issues  

BF has had a fair amount of success treating DDFT and CL injuries (as most navicular horses have some soft tissue damage as this usually occurs before the bone changes). If you haven't already it may be worth doing a search on the Rockley Blog for some success stories.
		
Click to expand...

I have done TONS of research about BF and its role in rehabbing/supporting horses with DDFT and CL injuries.  Unfortunately, my insurance company won't cover sending him to Rockley so that's out - but I do have a wonderful BF trimmer and access to multiple surfaces, etc.  His navicular diagnosis was two years ago - he's been sound since (in bar shoes) - took his shoes off simply because I (and his vet) didn't feel bar shoes would do his recovering suspensory any favours.  




			One other thing to consider is that he was incredibly wonky without his shoes and his feet and body will be rebalancing to deal with this change which could be making him sore elsewhere. Has he been seen by a physio or had neck, shoulders, back looked at?
		
Click to expand...

This is absolutely something we had considered and I was on the point of getting a physio out when he went lame (and no physio worth their salt will touch him now because he is lame).  Vet did take a good look at his neck and shoulders when he saw him on Wednesday and feels that although he obviously holds himself UP in front because he is guarding his (relatively newly unshod) feet, his lateral motion is still very good - he bends round himself better than horses half his age.  When my vet comes back out next week to x-ray him, I will ask him whether he'd be willing to refer him to my physio just to give him some relief.




			My only advice would be to go with your gut on this. My vet told me to prepare for the worst when I sent B to Rockley and didn't believe it would work. My gut was screaming at me that it was the right thing to do and I was right. He's since referred five other horses down there and recommend it as a first option for anyone with an open mind who is willing to put the work in.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I can't send him to Rockley (see above), but now that the dust has settled a little and I'm starting to get my head round the latest diagnoses, I need to speak to my trimmer and get her out to see him move.  

P


----------



## dreams579 (3 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thanks - I can't send him to Rockley (see above), but now that the dust has settled a little and I'm starting to get my head round the latest diagnoses, I need to speak to my trimmer and get her out to see him move.  

P
		
Click to expand...

havent read the whole thread, but out of interest, which insurance company are you with? People who have sent their horse's to rockley and had insurance companies refuse to pay have taken them to the insurance ombusmen and had positive rulings, which all insurance companies should now abide by. if the rockley route is one you are wanting to take, its worth giving Nic a ring as i'm sure she'll be able to provide you with more details/letters etc that you can use to tell your insurance company to behave themselves!


----------



## PolarSkye (13 August 2014)

dreams579 said:



			havent read the whole thread, but out of interest, which insurance company are you with? People who have sent their horse's to rockley and had insurance companies refuse to pay have taken them to the insurance ombusmen and had positive rulings, which all insurance companies should now abide by. if the rockley route is one you are wanting to take, its worth giving Nic a ring as i'm sure she'll be able to provide you with more details/letters etc that you can use to tell your insurance company to behave themselves!
		
Click to expand...

E&L - enough said really!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (13 August 2014)

Sorry guys . . . sort of fell off the face of the planet for a while there - a lot to take in wrt to Pops and also busy with family stuff.

So.

Vet is coming tomorrow afternoon to x-ray his feet.  In the meantime, he is happy enough in himself - sound enough in the field, although there is heat in his right fore (no digital pulse though).  I'm trying to get my trimmer out because they need doing.  

I am very torn about what to do - but the bottom line is that there isn't really a decision to be made until we look at those x-rays.

I really, really trust my vet - he is extremely knowledgeable and thorough - not to mention kind and open-minded . . . so I just need to be patient for a little while longer and take it from there - not easy though .

In other news, my wonderful dressage trainer (and friend - she's a friend first) has bought us a photo shoot for my birthday . . . I had mentioned that I wanted to do it just in case we have to make "that" decision and (lovely, thoughtful person that she is) she went ahead and paid for it - I just have to book the photographer.  If the news tomorrow is encouraging, then we'll still have pretty pictures - if it's not, then I'll have some beautiful pictures of my magical silver boy to remember him by.

P


----------



## dreams579 (13 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			E&L - enough said really!

P
		
Click to expand...

that does say a lot! but they still have to pay out for it as the decision was binding for all insurance companies as far as I understand. Its definitely worth talking to Nic and perusing if its a route you want to take


----------



## PolarSkye (13 August 2014)

dreams579 said:



			that does say a lot! but they still have to pay out for it as the decision was binding for all insurance companies as far as I understand. Its definitely worth talking to Nic and perusing if its a route you want to take 

Click to expand...

Good to know - and, depending on what the x-rays reveal tomorrow, I may be doing just that . . . (won't hold my breath though - I've been around the block and then some with E&L).

P


----------



## dreams579 (13 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Good to know - and, depending on what the x-rays reveal tomorrow, I may be doing just that . . . (won't hold my breath though - I've been around the block and then some with E&L).

P
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for X-rays! And if they aren't the result you were hoping for, do speak to Nic and I'm sure she will be able to give you more info about fighting e&l


----------



## PolarSkye (14 August 2014)

Not great.  Vet is (in his own words) disappointed.  We are definitely looking at further navicular changes.  I have some decisions to make.  Vet wants me to put shoes back on, bute him and work him and see what happens.  I just want to turn back time.  I've managed to hold back the tears so far . . . but I know my vet isn't particularly hopeful which is just making me think this might really be it.

Gutted doesn't even cover it.  

P


----------



## _GG_ (14 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Not great.  Vet is (in his own words) disappointed.  We are definitely looking at further navicular changes.  I have some decisions to make.  Vet wants me to put shoes back on, bute him and work him and see what happens.  I just want to turn back time.  I've managed to hold back the tears so far . . . but I know my vet isn't particularly hopeful which is just making me think this might really be it.

Gutted doesn't even cover it.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Awww, I just want to come and give you a big hug. Listen, you have options and do please follow the advice in the post above about fighting E&L and if he needs to come to me for the winter to be turned away or to anyone else that has offered, that is another option. It really is not the end of the road in terms of trying things yet so please, please don't feel like it is. 

Sending lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## widget (14 August 2014)

I'm so sorry I've been following this thread and I have no words of wisdom but just wanted to say thinking of you both. If he could be sound and turned away it may be an option to give him another chance but you know your boy and I'm sure whichever decision you make will be the right one for him


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Awww, I just want to come and give you a big hug. Listen, you have options and do please follow the advice in the post above about fighting E&L and if he needs to come to me for the winter to be turned away or to anyone else that has offered, that is another option. It really is not the end of the road in terms of trying things yet so please, please don't feel like it is. 

Sending lots of love and hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

^ ^ This! xx


----------



## PolarSkye (14 August 2014)

Forgive me, I am not feeling at all positive right now . . . I've had a bit of wine and it hasn't had a positive affect.  I so appreciate all of the very real offers of help and all of the love and support . . . really.  But right now, I am wobbling big time.  I think I need to have a good cry, sleep, get up all puffy eyed tomorrow and get some perspective.  

I love the bones of that horse . . . really.  He is my Beautiful Boy.  But I need to be sensible and rational in order to make the right decisions for him.  If I were making decisions for me, I'd be stuffing him full of bute so he would live "forever" . . . but it isn't about me.  So I need to be patient - wait for my vet to analyse the x-rays and compare them with those taken two years ago and make a plan - even if that plan is that it's his time to go.  Which is awful to contemplate, but if it's the right thing for him, then I owe it to him - he trusts me to do right by him.

If we make "that" decision, however, I will move the photo shoot up - and I will invite Z to come and be in some of the pictures - she has been a big part of his life.

P

P.S.  The irony is that today is Z's birthday . . . I felt awful telling her what the vet said/found when she rang me today (because she's like that . . . and she loves him)


----------



## FrostyFeet (15 August 2014)

Thinking of you & hoping things may seem a little brighter this morning. As others say,don't give up hope xx


----------



## Leg_end (15 August 2014)

Please don't give up hope just yet. Speak to Nic, send her the xrays and see what she thinks. I think your vet is Andrew - get him to call Chris Tufnell at coach house - he is my vet, was totally sceptical at first but now sees BF as a viable option for horses with owners willing to put the time in.

I totally understand exactly how you are feeling as I was there almost two years ago but please speak to Nic before you decide anything.


----------



## _GG_ (15 August 2014)

Good morning, hope the eyes aren't too puffy and the head is not too sore (crying always gives me headaches). 

One step, one vet phone call, one vet visit, one decision at a time. 

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Hetsmum (15 August 2014)

I have been away too long from this thread due to only being able to post when the wind was blowing in a certain direction at about 9pm at night.......
I am so so sorry about all of this.  I know you will make the right decision for him but try not to make it too soon if you know what I mean.  As you say he is fairly happy in the field and himself at the moment.  I do hope today brings a more positive spin on everything though.  I do know of a horse that has had navicular changes now for several years and is still very happy in the field and his new job as happy hacker.  Please do not despair.  Also listen to GG as you know she always talks the most sense   Hugs x


----------



## Nannon (15 August 2014)

Oh Kali  been following your post hoping that things would get better, especially since we found out he was Kali from next door before you got him! I know you'll make the right decisions, hopefully the vets will come up with some good ideas for you. Sending lots of vibes your way xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2014)

Thank you everyone - my wonderful dressage trainer/friend gave me a kick up the backside yesterday and told me to enjoy every minute while I have him, until I don't have him any more - which could be in three weeks' time or three years' time.  She's right.  I need to work with my vet, farrier, trimmer and whoever else to come up with a plan based on those x-rays - and that's what I'll do.  I have also booked the photo shoot she bought me for my birthday - 4th September - so he will be cleaner than he has ever been (which is saying something), mane will be pulled, tail will be trimmed, posh leather headcollar cleaned within an inch of its life, etc., and hopefully I will have some beautiful images of my fairytale horse .

I've said it before - but I can't thank all of you enough for your support and encouragement - it's not been an easy five months so far, and I suspect the road ahead is still rocky, but it IS a comfort to know you are all here and in our corner.

Thank you.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2014)

Nannon said:



			Oh Kali  been following your post hoping that things would get better, especially since we found out he was Kali from next door before you got him! I know you'll make the right decisions, hopefully the vets will come up with some good ideas for you. Sending lots of vibes your way xxx
		
Click to expand...

Bless you - you probably wouldn't recognize him now - he is very fleabitten - almost no dapple at all - just on his hocks.  He still has the same cheeky expression, though . . . .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2014)

Pops hunting last November







P


----------



## _GG_ (16 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Pops hunting last November







P
		
Click to expand...

Just saw this on facebook. Such a handsome chap  xx


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Just saw this on facebook. Such a handsome chap  xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Love . . . he's such a dude . . . which is one reason why I'm so heartbroken - WHEN you have him on side, he'll turn himself inside out for you - as he has done with Z these past two years . . . however, he is still my sweet, affectionate boy .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (17 August 2014)

He had a lovely time in the field today - playing with Roger (an elderly Shetland) . . . it was lovely to see them having fun in the sun together - they are like an old married couple - they bicker, make faces at each other, but can't bear to be apart.  So sweet.

P


----------



## LittleMonster (18 August 2014)

Just caught up, i hope you are okay.

He is a stunner and what ever you decide will be the right choice you know him better then anyone. 
But fingers crossed for the team to come up with a plan xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2014)

Well he had a visitor today - a fellow HHOer - and did his loony, bouncy, muppet impression when turned out - just showing off really.  To be fair, he had had quite a morning - strange (to him) horses on the yard, kept in rather longer than usual after being fed and turned into such a spin-y thing that he turned his mucky straw into soup - had to take out FOUR heaped wheelbarrows this morning.  

If I haven't heard from my vet by tomorrow lunchtime, I'm ringing him.

P


----------



## _GG_ (18 August 2014)

Now you listen to me...I'm putting my boss hat on. Kali is telling you something with all of this prat-arsing about. He's telling you he's not actually feeling too bad and he's certainly not done with his prancing days yet, so listen to him, put a smile on your face and just take it day by day. OK? Understood?


Good. Much love and all that jazz  xx


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Now you listen to me...I'm putting my boss hat on. Kali is telling you something with all of this prat-arsing about. He's telling you he's not actually feeling too bad and he's certainly not done with his prancing days yet, so listen to him, put a smile on your face and just take it day by day. OK? Understood?


Good. Much love and all that jazz  xx
		
Click to expand...

He bloody well ought to feel good - he's on two flipping bute a day!  I appreciate the sentiment, but will agree with you when and if he is the same once he is off the bute . . . .

And the day he doesn't want to prat arse about, is the day I decide he isn't himself/is in serious amounts of pain and we need to consider his quality of life . . . in that regard, you are quite right - not his turn yet .

When are you coming to meet him?

P xx


----------



## _GG_ (18 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			He bloody well ought to feel good - he's on two flipping bute a day!  I appreciate the sentiment, but will agree with you when and if he is the same once he is off the bute . . . .

And the day he doesn't want to prat arse about, is the day I decide he isn't himself/is in serious amounts of pain and we need to consider his quality of life . . . in that regard, you are quite right - not his turn yet .

When are you coming to meet him?

P xx
		
Click to expand...

I should really come this week before all my time is taken up with the new boy


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I should really come this week before all my time is taken up with the new boy 

Click to expand...

Yes - you should!  Pick a day.

P


----------



## _GG_ (18 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Yes - you should!  Pick a day.

P
		
Click to expand...

Um...tomorrow?


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Um...tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect!  What time?

P


----------



## _GG_ (18 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Perfect!  What time?

P
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm at hartpury at 9:30....how far are you from there?


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2014)

Fookin' miles mate!  Honestly, it's fine . . . I'll come and see your new boy when he comes home to you - how's that?

P


----------



## _GG_ (18 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Fookin' miles mate!  Honestly, it's fine . . . I'll come and see your new boy when he comes home to you - how's that?

P
		
Click to expand...

 OK.......a visit here sounds good, but honestly if it's within a 90 minute drive I'm happy to do it


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2014)

Will PM you x


----------



## PolarSkye (22 August 2014)

Well I got to meet the lovely GG (well, that would be "we" because my eldest daughter came too) and it was a lovely afternoon.  GG is fun, warm and kind - just like she is on here .  She also gives great hugs.

In other news, I finally got to speak to my vet today (they're a vet down in the practice so he's been very busy) and the changes between the x-rays taken last week and two years ago are not significant - which is good news . . . and he feels that we can be confident that we don't need to worry about that suspensory now.  So - he's on bute and he will be worked to get the blood supply to the foot . . . I have some other decisions to make regarding shoes/no shoes, but I need time and more information to make them.  

He has moved fields - he's gone up to the top field with Rog where there's loads of grass (basically standing hay) and is now nice and settled up there, which is great.  I plan to keep him up there for a good six weeks to give his field a chance to have a real rest.  

Finally, we have booked a photo shoot with him for 4th September . . . and I can't wait .

So . . . still a lot of unknowns, but feeling a bit more relaxed about things.  He, on the other hand, is blissfully happy and full of self importance.  He was most put out when the mares were turned out next to him this morning and didn't respond to his greeting by going over to say hello . . . 

P


----------



## _GG_ (22 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Well I got to meet the lovely GG (well, that would be "we" because my eldest daughter came too) and it was a lovely afternoon.  GG is fun, warm and kind - just like she is on here .  She also gives great hugs.

In other news, I finally got to speak to my vet today (they're a vet down in the practice so he's been very busy) and the changes between the x-rays taken last week and two years ago are not significant - which is good news . . . and he feels that we can be confident that we don't need to worry about that suspensory now.  So - he's on bute and he will be worked to get the blood supply to the foot . . . I have some other decisions to make regarding shoes/no shoes, but I need time and more information to make them.  

He has moved fields - he's gone up to the top field with Rog where there's loads of grass (basically standing hay) and is now nice and settled up there, which is great.  I plan to keep him up there for a good six weeks to give his field a chance to have a real rest.  

Finally, we have booked a photo shoot with him for 4th September . . . and I can't wait .

So . . . still a lot of unknowns, but feeling a bit more relaxed about things.  He, on the other hand, is blissfully happy and full of self importance.  He was most put out when the mares were turned out next to him this morning and didn't respond to his greeting by going over to say hello . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

You were horrible  

Just kidding...thank you for lunch and for letting me meet Kal. 

Now...you know my thoughts on the shoes/no shoes thing....and that's that you should listen to only those actually involved and make your own decision...as I know you will...based on what is best for Kal. 

As for what the vet has said, I couldn't be happier for you, honestly, you have been so worried and been on such an emotional roller coaster for so long now that to have this news is just brilliant. 

Big cwtch (like a cuddle but Welsh, so better )


----------



## FrostyFeet (23 August 2014)

Lovely to hear you sounding so much more positive-and good news re x rays x


----------



## Hetsmum (23 August 2014)

This sounds so much more positive!  Really good news and the photoshoot is not too long to wait!  Bless GG for her visit.  Well timed I think!  xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (27 August 2014)

Thanks all (again) . . . yes, GG's visit was very well-timed - as I said, she is kind .  

Big day for Pops tomorrow - will update when I can.  In the mean time, fingers and toes firmly crossed.  He had a bit of a spa day today . . . mane pulled, willy washed, forelock washed (I don't do that often - he hates it) and he got a graze in hand on some lovely grass as a reward for being so patient.  

He didn't have a great weekend - I was stewarding/scribing at a local show so I spent hardly any time with him (just chucked him out both mornings) and other people put him to bed Sunday and Monday . . . when I swung by the yard just to check on him on Monday night he was most indignant - shouted at me and let me know he wasn't happy - he was very restless.  He really is a spoiled diva.  

I'm so hoping that the fact that the changes aren't significant (from last time) means we can get him sound again . . . I know we're still just buying him time, but he's only 15 . . . even if we only buy him another two or three years, that's great . . . and if we can't get him sound, well then it's his time to go . . . 

P


----------



## Goldenstar (27 August 2014)

Fingers crossed for you .
It's not a nice time just travel hopefully , that's what I tell myself at times like this .


----------



## _GG_ (27 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Thanks all (again) . . . yes, GG's visit was very well-timed - as I said, she is kind .  

Big day for Pops tomorrow - will update when I can.  In the mean time, fingers and toes firmly crossed.  He had a bit of a spa day today . . . mane pulled, willy washed, forelock washed (I don't do that often - he hates it) and he got a graze in hand on some lovely grass as a reward for being so patient.  

He didn't have a great weekend - I was stewarding/scribing at a local show so I spent hardly any time with him (just chucked him out both mornings) and other people put him to bed Sunday and Monday . . . when I swung by the yard just to check on him on Monday night he was most indignant - shouted at me and let me know he wasn't happy - he was very restless.  He really is a spoiled diva.  

I'm so hoping that the fact that the changes aren't significant (from last time) means we can get him sound again . . . I know we're still just buying him time, but he's only 15 . . . even if we only buy him another two or three years, that's great . . . and if we can't get him sound, well then it's his time to go . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Just sending you a big hug. He certainly doesn't look 15!!! Hope tomorrow goes well...will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (28 August 2014)

Very big day today.

As you know, Z has been Kal's jockey for the past two years - and in the process has become one of my favourite people on the planet.  She has always wanted to work for the prison service - and back when Kal first went lame, she received notification that they were hiring so began the assessment/interview process.  To her great delight (and mine) she passed . . . but, while I was (am) thrilled for her, I had to begin thinking about what to do with Kal.  Honestly, the thought of her not being his jockey any more broke my heart . . . really . . . the three of us have had so much fun and been through so much together, I had hoped it could go on forever . . . and I am SO appreciative of everything she has given him (and me) . . . but reality was staring me in the face.  A lot of uncertainty.  Could we get him sound?  If we did, who could help me rehab him (I am rather broken)?  

Cue N . . . I've known her for years, I would say we are good acquaintances rather than friends, but she's a lovely person and a nice quiet rider.  Through a mutual friend, she expressed interest in helping me/riding Kal.  So . . . today she came and sat on Kali in the school (under the guidance of our dressage coach) . . . I was apprehensive on two counts - would Pops be sound (he's on two bute a day at the moment, but that will be tapered down while we rehab him) - and would they "click" . . . he is quite particular about who sits on his back.

I needn't have worried on either count - he was quite relaxed with her - and she really likes him . . . and he's sound .  So . . . two weeks of gentle work in the school - ridden, long-reined - on two bute, a week on one bute, and then we take him off the bute and see what happens.  

I will get back on him if he stays sound, but I don't want to interfere with him getting to know N . . . so not for a little while.

Fingers, toes and everything bendy crossed that when we drop the bute dosage he stays sound . . . 

P

P.S.  Z is in training at the moment . . . when she has finished that, she'll be on shift work, and I have promised her that she can still ride Pops if she wants to when she has time (obviously taking into account what N is doing with him) . . . she really loves him (and he loves her) so I hope she can have the occasional sit a couple of times a month . . . I am very sad that Z won't be Kal's regular jockey any more, but optimistic that (if we can get him sound) he can form a new partnership with N . . .

P.P.S.  Just fifteen minutes in the school and he was sooooooooooooo relaxed - left him stuffing his face in the field (he is usually on patrol, making sure everyone is standing where they are supposed to be standing) - he'll sleep well tonight


----------



## FrostyFeet (28 August 2014)

What a lovely post,you sound so much more positive. It seems like fate that you found a new jockey-fingers crossed someone up there is smiling on you and there are good things ahead for the new partnership &#128512;


----------



## almostthere (28 August 2014)

Good news!


----------



## PolarSkye (28 August 2014)

FrostyFeet said:



			What a lovely post,you sound so much more positive. It seems like fate that you found a new jockey-fingers crossed someone up there is smiling on you and there are good things ahead for the new partnership &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  C (dressage trainer/friend) keeps kicking me up the behind and telling me to get a grip - which is enormously helpful.  It was lovely to see him working again - and to see him trying for N when he doesn't know her from Adam.  He clearly enjoyed being back in work . . . I certainly feel a bit more positive - I just don't want to count my chickens and be horribly and awfully disappointed.

But . . . thank you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (28 August 2014)

almostthere said:



			Good news! 

Click to expand...

Thanks .  It did feel a little odd seeing someone else up on him . . . but she rode him beautifully . . . and it was lovely to see him working again.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (29 August 2014)

N rode him again this morning . . . I can't believe how sweetly he goes for her!  It was only fifteen minutes, but they both finished with smiles on their faces . . . she talked to him the whole time and rode lots of figure of eights and serpentines (our school is massive - 60 x 50 so no massively tight turns) - both of which are perfect for him because the constant changes of bend keep his attention.  

Oh, and N's lovely daughter C poo picked the shetlands' pen for me . . . BONUS!  Then I let C lead Pops up to the field (she's seven . . . but he's a proper lamb to lead at home - she was very tickled to be leading such a big horse).

P


----------



## _GG_ (29 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			N rode him again this morning . . . I can't believe how sweetly he goes for her!  It was only fifteen minutes, but they both finished with smiles on their faces . . . she talked to him the whole time and rode lots of figure of eights and serpentines (our school is massive - 60 x 50 so no massively tight turns) - both of which are perfect for him because the constant changes of bend keep his attention.  

Oh, and N's lovely daughter C poo picked the shetlands' pen for me . . . BONUS!  Then I let C lead Pops up to the field (she's seven . . . but he's a proper lamb to lead at home - she was very tickled to be leading such a big horse).

P
		
Click to expand...

I love everything about the past few posts. Just fabulous 

Wish Z luck xxx


----------



## FrostyFeet (29 August 2014)

Echo the above; it really is lovely to read x


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

FrostyFeet said:



			Echo the above; it really is lovely to read x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Lunged him today . . . vet said I could . . . he's happy with the suspensory - now we're treating/rehabbing the navicular . . . he was sooooo happy to be working . . . ears pricked, soft, sensible (always a plus) and just wanted to stretch down with his nose on the floor (which is how I want him to go at the moment).

I will be booking a massage for him in the next week (with the sanction of my vet) just to make sure he's fully comfy while we rehab him.

N is coming to ride him tomorrow morning.

I can't help but look for lameness . . . I'm mega-paranoid . . . but I need to embrace the rehab and stay in the moment for now.

Slow and steady wins the race . . . I hope . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I love everything about the past few posts. Just fabulous 

Wish Z luck xxx
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to her today . . . she is tickled that he likes N, but it still feels weird to me that she's not his (primary) jockey any more.  We're going over to hers next Saturday to watch Burghley XC and it will be great to reconnect with her/spend time.  I miss her.  I think having her sit on Pops right now would be a mistake . . . and unfair to Kal . . . he needs to bond with N . . . but once they are settled, and Z has gotten to grips with her new schedule, I so want her to come and sit on "her" boy when she has the chance . . . she made him the horse he is today and I am so grateful.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (1 September 2014)

N rode Pops in the school again yesterday - he did his trademark giraffe impression for about 30 seconds but she gave him his head and pushed him on and he gave in without any more arguing.  She's good for him . . . and he likes her.  In other news, he's settled into the top paddock and all this rain means the grass is growing in HIS field while it's resting, which is good.  He did manage to climb into the shetlands' little lami pen and get bitten by Sasha (one of the minis) for his trouble . . . here he is pretending to be a laminitic mini shettie:













P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 September 2014)

Whispers quietly . . . he is still sound (but still on bute) . . . back in the school this evening so fingers firmly crossed.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (2 September 2014)

Actually - any ideas on things we can do with him in the school to keep him interested, but not tax him too much . . . he can't do poles yet, he isn't cantering yet, there's obviously no jumping and we're trying to keep tight turns to a minimum . . . N is working on "long and low" because needs to rebuild muscle over his back/topline, but I'm worried about him getting bored and acting the maggot . . . ideas on a postcard please . . . 

P


----------



## _GG_ (2 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Whispers quietly . . . he is still sound (but still on bute) . . . back in the school this evening so fingers firmly crossed.

P
		
Click to expand...

Whispers back .  .  .  ok, that sounds promising  .  .  . hope this evening goes well  .  .  .  let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (3 September 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Whispers back .  .  .  ok, that sounds promising  .  .  . hope this evening goes well  .  .  .  let us know how it goes xxx 

Click to expand...

Well yesterday he did his best giraffe impression - I think he was mightily put out that he'd been brought in, had a bath, had his tea and THEN hoiked out to do this thing called WORK!  To N's credit, she pushed her hands up his neck, sent him forwards and kept talking to him/ignored his head.  She's a different rider to Z and they are still getting to know each other . . . but she's so still and quiet and soft and sympathetic and kind that he really does like her . . . so I am confident that they will form their own partnership (get me, all optimistic and thinking about a future!).

Today, despite her coming up again in the evening, he tried his little heart out for her . . . not a giraffe in sight.  He is obviously weak (no topline or bum muscles at all), but he still managed to be very soft and loose for her.  

The photoshoot has been rescheduled for Sunday, which is actually a good thing because it means Z can come as she is home from training for the weekend . . . I am looking forward to that immensely.

The training plan for the next two weeks is to keep him in the school until we see what he looks like once the bute is removed (two weeks tomorrow) . . . lots of walk and trot with his nose on the floor and introduce a little bit of canter.

I am actually hopeful . . . 

P


----------



## Hetsmum (4 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I am actually hopeful . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Yay!  Fabulous news xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (7 September 2014)

OK . . . so we had a wobble on Thursday when Pops was unlevel in front when N rode him . . . not pretty . . . not lame but not 100%.  

So after a sleepless night and much thinking, I decided the gloves need to come off . . . he needs to WORK.  That ligament isn't a worry any more - what we're dealing with now is navicular and the best thing for that is proper work (with all the obvious caveats about him being weak, etc.) . . . so no more poncing about. I also got a stern talking to from C (our dressage trainer/my dear friend).

Friday afternoon I long-reined him, yesterday he had a spin on the walker and today Z (who was home for the weekend and desperate to sit on "her" boy) rode him.  He started out pottery in front, but after no more than two minutes had worked through it . . . she focussed on working him long and low and getting him really stretching over his back (he is asking to stretch - which is lovely to see) and the most amazing thing was that he actually stretched in the canter (he found that hard before he became lame) . . . .

I am NOT happy that he is funny in front when he first starts working . . . but I remember that he was like this after his initial navicular diagnosis two years ago . . . and he came sound.

I AM happy that he is working through the unlevelness (I know, that's not a word) . . . and I am ecstatic that is offering stretchiness on his own - this is a horse whose preferred way of going was very much hollow two years ago . . . it proves to me that he understands (and prefers) to stretch and work over his back.  Those draw rein memories are well and truly behind him   .

Lastly, I am thrilled that his two jockeys (N and Z) so obviously complement each other . . . Z won't be able to ride him anywhere near as much as she used to, but she will have SOME time for him once her training is over and she has a good idea of her shift patterns, and N is such a quiet and kind (and, yes, effective) rider that she enhances/complements the way he has already been schooled/produced.

IF we can get him sound, they will both have the opportunity to compete him . . . N more than Z, but still both of them . . . the next couple of weeks just need to go amazingly well and the stars need to align and he needs to be sound OFF bute.  Not asking for much, is it?

P

P.S.  I do love him . . . can you tell?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 September 2014)

We have gone from managing/rehabbing a ligament injury to managing/rehabbing a known navicular problem . . . I know navicular is a horrible, degenerative disease, but the fact that the recent x-rays don't show significant changes from those taken two years ago fills me with hope.  I know this disease will catch up with him . . . but I plan to do all I can to get him back into work (because that's best for him) and enjoy every minute with him until the end . . . I owe him nothing less . . . he loves/lives to work . . . he is so willing and honest and happy in work . . . 

P


----------



## FrostyFeet (7 September 2014)

I think your stars are aligning-fingers crossed for more joyful & positive times to come &#128515;


----------



## Hetsmum (8 September 2014)

FrostyFeet said:



			I think your stars are aligning-fingers crossed for more joyful & positive times to come &#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PolarSkye (9 September 2014)

Pole work yesterday with N.  Yes, a little pottery, but worked through it again.  She acknowledged that she needs to ride him more "up together" and that that will help . . . but otherwise some lovely work.

Because he is working, he is chilled in the field - which means he is eating all the lovely grass that is up there - which means his poo is green and sloppy . . . TMI probably, but it is great to see him head down and munching rather than pacing.  When I went to fetch him yesterday afternoon (after four o'clock) he was actually asleep under the tree.

Oh, and he is now drinking water in the field - he took a violent aversion to the purple bucket and just refused to drink, so I switched it with the black one from his regular field and hey presto . . . he is a funny boy.

P


----------



## _GG_ (9 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Pole work yesterday with N.  Yes, a little pottery, but worked through it again.  She acknowledged that she needs to ride him more "up together" and that that will help . . . but otherwise some lovely work.

Because he is working, he is chilled in the field - which means he is eating all the lovely grass that is up there - which means his poo is green and sloppy . . . TMI probably, but it is great to see him head down and munching rather than pacing.  When I went to fetch him yesterday afternoon (after four o'clock) he was actually asleep under the tree.

Oh, and he is now drinking water in the field - he took a violent aversion to the purple bucket and just refused to drink, so I switched it with the black one from his regular field and hey presto . . . he is a funny boy.

P
		
Click to expand...

Fly would only eat/drink out of green buckets. They are funny aren't they. Pole work.sounds good and so nice to know he is relaxing. Xx


----------



## PolarSkye (9 September 2014)

Well, I lunged him today (vet said it was ok as long as he didn't hooley) . . . fine on the right rein, still not happy with how he looks on the left . . . but a) he's weak and that's his bad rein; and b) he got rather upset (YO is having work done in her garden which is right up against the C end of the school).  All he wants to do is stretch . . . so I think it's time to get physio out (vet has given permission) just to give him some relief from any possible soreness from the past five months of holding himself differently because he was sore in front.  

When I fetched him in from the field this afternoon he had a grass belly (a big deal for him) and was pretty much dead on his feet . . . sooooooo sleepy and quiet.  He'll sleep well tonight.  

I am holding my breath until I see him happy and sound on both reins . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 September 2014)

N rode him yesterday . . . he totally acted the maggot and nearly had her off . . . proper giraffed and took the proverbial . . . I suggested she shorten up her reins and push him into the contact and he immediately went "oh bugga" and knuckled down and behaved.  Trotting poles across the diagonal - got him thinking.  Started out a little pottery, but it was hard to tell whether that was soreness or him being an ignorant twonk . . . certainly sound by the end.  Lunged him today - it's the best I've seen him since he came back into work . . . a few unlevel steps to start with, but completely sound after a minute or so.  Will be brave and drop the bute down to one a day now (half in the morning and half at night) . . . I think working him slightly harder (as in properly) is really helping him . . . and he is nowhere near as unfit or weak as I expected . . . physio coming out next week .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 September 2014)

In other news he has the runs . . . big time . . . very smelly too.  It's either a) the fact that he's actually eating the (abundant) grass in the top paddock instead of pacing; or b) the MSM - I have sourced it from a new supplier and it may be upsetting him . . . either way I had to bath his back end/tail TWICE this morning and mucking out his stable was not much fun . . . he's well enough in himself, just very smelly/mucky.  Bleurgh.

P


----------



## Hetsmum (12 September 2014)

Re the squits - I have had one of mine on a relatively low dose of danilon (only 2 a day to be reduced) for his spavins.  He suddenly started to have swellings on his face and a blood test showed lose of protein.  Right dorsal colitis suspected.  Reading up on this it danilon/bute does seem to be a cause of this and one of the symptoms is a bad tummy.  My lad didn't have this although it is a classic sign.  Not wanting to worry you at all but as there is a link it is something to maybe keep an eye on?  A week on steroids has vastly improved protein results and we have more bloods to do in a couple of weeks so please keep fingers crossed for him.........
Really glad K is looking good though.  It really does seem to be going much better x


----------



## PolarSkye (14 September 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Re the squits - I have had one of mine on a relatively low dose of danilon (only 2 a day to be reduced) for his spavins.  He suddenly started to have swellings on his face and a blood test showed lose of protein.  Right dorsal colitis suspected.  Reading up on this it danilon/bute does seem to be a cause of this and one of the symptoms is a bad tummy.  My lad didn't have this although it is a classic sign.  Not wanting to worry you at all but as there is a link it is something to maybe keep an eye on?  A week on steroids has vastly improved protein results and we have more bloods to do in a couple of weeks so please keep fingers crossed for him.........
Really glad K is looking good though.  It really does seem to be going much better x 

Click to expand...

Thanks for this - definitely something to keep an eye on.  He's been down to just one bute a day since Friday . . . it's not the grass in his field (eliminated that by putting him back in HIS field where there's minimal grass for a day - still squitty), but it could be the MSM (by Aviform in case anyone else has had a similar issue).  I have reduced the dose of that down to half quantities -  and although he did need a bum and tail wash this morning, his droppings do seem a little less loose.

I will keep an eye out though . . . I should be looking for swellings?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (14 September 2014)

Inside I'm dancing . . . eep!

As I said above to Hetsmum, I reduced his bute down to just one a day on Friday . . . N rode him in the school this morning and he looked the best he has since she started riding him . . . no lame steps at ALL.  

They have a lesson with C tomorrow evening so we'll see what she thinks - but I'm very pleased with him.  N said he felt really good although the little turd did spin and rear with her in the bogey corner - naughty boy!

If he continues like this this week, I'm taking him off the bute this coming Friday . . . oh please, please, please let him be sound . . . 

P


----------



## Hetsmum (14 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Inside I'm dancing . . . eep!

As I said above to Hetsmum, I reduced his bute down to just one a day on Friday . . . N rode him in the school this morning and he looked the best he has since she started riding him . . . no lame steps at ALL.  

They have a lesson with C tomorrow evening so we'll see what she thinks - but I'm very pleased with him.  N said he felt really good although the little turd did spin and rear with her in the bogey corner - naughty boy!

If he continues like this this week, I'm taking him off the bute this coming Friday . . . oh please, please, please let him be sound . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Ah this sounds VERY good indeed!  RDC is not common and you are right it is probably the MSM but for info the swelling is around the side of the lips, under the jaw, and where you get the classic 'grass glands'.  K sounds like it is all going in the right direction.........AT SPEED!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (17 September 2014)

Quick update . . . 

N had a lesson with C (on Kal obviously) on Monday evening and the little toe rag turned himself inside out - rearing, rearing and spinning, spinning . . . did NOT want to go into that corner.  C talked N through it and, bless her, considering she hasn't been riding him long, and she is very tiny/he is a big lad, N rode him through it beautifully.  He did get his knickers in a right knot, though, and got very tight/tense in front which resulted in some horrible steps . . . however, once he relaxed he looked much better.  C was so impressed with N that she offered her some odd hours riding for her!!!!!!!  Unheard of - C is VERY picky.  

Yesterday I lunged him over poles (on a curve across the centre line) . . . some dodgy steps but more weakness/lack of balance than lameness but overall very good . . . I was going to attach side reins but he spent most of his time trying to put his nose on the floor so just let him stretch - lovely to see - this is the horse who liked to imitate a giraffe when lunged two years ago .

This morning N came to ride him, bright and early . . . I officially love her.  She remembered every tiny little thing C had said to her/taught her . . . rode him through his corner tantrums beautifully and he looked lovely - soft, swingy and (most of the time) relaxed . . . despite two workmen being in the garden just over the fence in "that" corner - both in hi-vis, one doubled over digging and the other operating an enormous, bright yellow dump truck.  He also tried VERY hard to give her walk to canter . . . it's hard for him at this point because he's not very strong, and her aids are slightly different to Z's . . . but with gentle persuasion and patience she rode him through it.

The squits have gone . . . Monday was the first day he had a mostly clean bottom/tail in the morning . . . Happy Tummy arrived today (but it will be a handy thing to have to hand).  

So . . . very happy . . . he isn't 100% sound yet . . . but he's weak and unbalanced and it's the odd stride or step rather than consistently sore like he was before . . . and it gets less and less.  Some days we don't see it at all - some days it's a niggle.  He could do a dressage test ridden up together and the judge wouldn't pick anything up . . . not to say we would do that, and he certainly won't be going out until he's much fitter and stronger (and I would NEVER compete a horse on bute) . . . but that's how close to sound he is.  He comes off the bute altogether on Friday (he has half a sachet morning and evening at the moment).  N has been riding him for two and a half weeks.  

Physio can't come until 4th October - which is a shame - but she's so good that she's worth the wait . . . until then he'll be doing as much long and low and strengthening work as possible.  Once the physio has been, I'll consult with my vet and hopefully he can start hacking/some hillwork . . . and then can start some jumping (in the school).

I had the BIGGEST smile on my face watching N and Kal this morning - for the first time I actually allowed myself to feel that we may be able to crack this.  

    .

I'm really, really pleased with both of them . . . .

P


----------



## _GG_ (17 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Quick update . . . 

N had a lesson with C (on Kal obviously) on Monday evening and the little toe rag turned himself inside out - rearing, rearing and spinning, spinning . . . did NOT want to go into that corner.  C talked N through it and, bless her, considering she hasn't been riding him long, and she is very tiny/he is a big lad, N rode him through it beautifully.  He did get his knickers in a right knot, though, and got very tight/tense in front which resulted in some horrible steps . . . however, once he relaxed he looked much better.  C was so impressed with N that she offered her some odd hours riding for her!!!!!!!  Unheard of - C is VERY picky.  

Yesterday I lunged him over poles (on a curve across the centre line) . . . some dodgy steps but more weakness/lack of balance than lameness but overall very good . . . I was going to attach side reins but he spent most of his time trying to put his nose on the floor so just let him stretch - lovely to see - this is the horse who liked to imitate a giraffe when lunged two years ago .

This morning N came to ride him, bright and early . . . I officially love her.  She remembered every tiny little thing C had said to her/taught her . . . rode him through his corner tantrums beautifully and he looked lovely - soft, swingy and (most of the time) relaxed . . . despite two workmen being in the garden just over the fence in "that" corner - both in hi-vis, one doubled over digging and the other operating an enormous, bright yellow dump truck.  He also tried VERY hard to give her walk to canter . . . it's hard for him at this point because he's not very strong, and her aids are slightly different to Z's . . . but with gentle persuasion and patience she rode him through it.

The squits have gone . . . Monday was the first day he had a mostly clean bottom/tail in the morning . . . Happy Tummy arrived today (but it will be a handy thing to have to hand).  

So . . . very happy . . . he isn't 100% sound yet . . . but he's weak and unbalanced and it's the odd stride or step rather than consistently sore like he was before . . . and it gets less and less.  Some days we don't see it at all - some days it's a niggle.  He could do a dressage test ridden up together and the judge wouldn't pick anything up . . . not to say we would do that, and he certainly won't be going out until he's much fitter and stronger (and I would NEVER compete a horse on bute) . . . but that's how close to sound he is.  He comes off the bute altogether on Friday (he has half a sachet morning and evening at the moment).  N has been riding him for two and a half weeks.  

Physio can't come until 4th October - which is a shame - but she's so good that she's worth the wait . . . until then he'll be doing as much long and low and strengthening work as possible.  Once the physio has been, I'll consult with my vet and hopefully he can start hacking/some hillwork . . . and then can start some jumping (in the school).

I had the BIGGEST smile on my face watching N and Kal this morning - for the first time I actually allowed myself to feel that we may be able to crack this.  

    .

I'm really, really pleased with both of them . . . .

P
		
Click to expand...

Sending you a big Welsh congratulatory cwtch. So lovely to read that xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (17 September 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Sending you a big Welsh congratulatory cwtch. So lovely to read that xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - much appreciated  xx

P


----------



## PolarSkye (21 September 2014)

Pops had his photo shoot yesterday - I am a tad biased, but he looked stunning.  Z came and plaited him (wasn't going to do that, but very glad I did) and he was his best poser-y self for the first hour . . . he got a tad fed up in the second hour and we gave up when he refused to put his ears forward any more .  

Nat rode him on Friday - it was very late (gone six p.m.) and he hadn't had any bute since the half sachet at eight a.m. and it showed .  However, he did really, really try hard, bless him and, aside from some nasty stumble-y steps, gave her some lovely work.  He is amazing us with his canter work . . . after five months off I was expecting the canter to be horrid (not his best pace) but it's lovely - uphill, light and expressive.

Yesterday he was much better when Z rode him, but I made sure he had an extra half sachet of bute at lunchtime.

I'm not loving having to bute him to work him . . . I'm going to give him another week or so on the one sachet (half in the morning half in the afternoon) and see if that extra week of work helps him . . . if not, time to get the vet back out.

I'm confident that what we're seeing is the soreness in his feet due to the navicular, rather than any soreness in that right forelimb (vet proved that with nerve blocking during last lameness workup) . . . but having him on bute long term is not an option I'm thrilled with.  

Let's see what the next week or so brings . . . it's frustrating because on that extra little bit of bute he moved so so well yesterday - busted out medium trot in the school with Z and didn't potter or stumble once.

Sigh - the rollercoaster continues . . . 

P


----------



## googol (21 September 2014)

Would there be any herbal painkillery things u could try? He's come so far and seems to need so little to keep him comfy!


----------



## _GG_ (21 September 2014)

googol said:



			Would there be any herbal painkillery things u could try? He's come so far and seems to need so little to keep him comfy!
		
Click to expand...

Turmeric and sudocrem...they cure anything 

PS - these things never happen smoothly. There will always be set backs, but what you look for is that as you progress, the set backs are smaller and not as significant and that sounds to be the case here. Also, it is worth remembering that sometimes things are psychological as well as physical and it is not uncommon for a horse to be tentative after a long period of pain or discomfort to guard themselves a little. 

I don't think this sounds too bad at all xxx


----------



## Sheep (22 September 2014)

Sounds like he is coming on well, so thank you for keeping us updated. Hopefully he continues to do well!



_GG_ said:



			Turmeric and sudocrem...they cure anything 

Click to expand...

I think what googol was trying to suggest that some of the Bute alternatives might be worth trying, given the low dose he is on, especially given PS has said she has doubts about long term bute, or something along those lines. 

Anyway, looking forward to the next installment, onwards and upwards!


----------



## ester (22 September 2014)

PS is he still unshod or did I miss a re-shoeing?


----------



## _GG_ (22 September 2014)

Sheep said:



			Sounds like he is coming on well, so thank you for keeping us updated. Hopefully he continues to do well!



I think what googol was trying to suggest that some of the Bute alternatives might be worth trying, given the low dose he is on, especially given PS has said she has doubts about long term bute, or something along those lines. 

Anyway, looking forward to the next installment, onwards and upwards!
		
Click to expand...

It was a very tongue in cheek comment sheep. I'm right behind PS and what she is doing with Kal and I know she's grateful for all input.

My comment was just a bit of fun x


----------



## PolarSkye (22 September 2014)

I've had the link through for the online gallery of images from Saturday's shoot . . . I'm honestly blown away . . . is that beautiful horse really mine?

And despite me saying that I didn't want any pictures with me in them, she took a beautiful one of me leading him across his field . . . brought tears to my eyes.

If and when I say goodbye to him - whether that's soon or in another ten years, I will be very glad I have these beautiful pictures . . . a big thank you to my dear friend C (also our dressage coach) for such a wonderful birthday present.

P


----------



## _GG_ (22 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I've had the link through for the online gallery of images from Saturday's shoot . . . I'm honestly blown away . . . is that beautiful horse really mine?

And despite me saying that I didn't want any pictures with me in them, she took a beautiful one of me leading him across his field . . . brought tears to my eyes.

If and when I say goodbye to him - whether that's soon or in another ten years, I will be very glad I have these beautiful pictures . . . a big thank you to my dear friend C (also our dressage coach) for such a wonderful birthday present.

P
		
Click to expand...

Mwah xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (25 September 2014)

So the latest is that he is incredibly sore everywhere - sore and tight in all sorts of places . . . flipping physio can't come out soon enough.  This is doubtless due to having held himself/compensated for the soreness over the past five or so months . . . not to mention some of the shapes he threw the other day with N on board in the school.  I have spoken to vet and trainer (who saw him today) and general consensus is to keep him ticking over/moving until the physio comes out a week on Saturday - so hacking, long reining, time on the walker, walking out in hand . . . no lunging and no time in the school.  Oh, and vet wants me to take him off bute for the foreseeable so that we can see the progression . . . bless him, I'm not surprised he's tight and sore . . . he's had a rum old time of it.  

In other news, lovely trainer has loaned us her jump saddle (Albion K2) until we are in a position to buy him one (assuming we get there).  So hopefully, we will get to use it and it won't just take up space in the tack room .

One step forward and two steps back - and all that . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (27 September 2014)

First hack/jaunt off the farm in five months . . . and he was an angel.  Power walked though . . . I don't think N was expecting that .  Had a couple of teeny trots while out, and then had a nice leisurely canter up the drive (on the grass) on the way back.  He came back with an enormous smile on his face - going again in the morning .

P


----------



## FrostyFeet (27 September 2014)

And that really did bring a smile to mine-lovely to hear &#128512;x


----------



## PolarSkye (28 September 2014)

Another hack this morning . . . had to go with them on foot to get him past the big, scary concrete balls at the end of the drive (he has never been out of that particular gate before), and he had to put his big boy pants on and hack up Wellingtonia Ave with idiot boy racers zooming right up his backside without slowing down, but he did it - they got onto the Ridges and had a lovely hack . . . a few little trots again, another canter up the drive, one very happy horse.  And not one lame or dodgy step while out.  Result!  Left him at lunchtime, head down, scoffing in the field.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (4 October 2014)

Just a quick update - he has hacked all week, except Tuesday when he went on the walker, and today had the physio.  Boy is he stiff/locked behind the saddle, left hamstrings very tight and left shoulder also very sore.  She worked on him for about an hour, has given us some recommendations wrt work and exercises to do - she'll be back in two weeks for more rehab.  He came in from the field a wet, shivering wreck so I left him in - with straw up to his knees and a mountain of hay.  Oh, and she wants me to stop feeding him from a haynet . . . I always give him some hay on the floor, but now it is ALL on the floor - he was most confused to find no haynet hanging up, but he'll soon work out where the hay is .

N is coming to ride him tomorrow and we'll have a chat about how we manage him going forward.  Physio (we'll all her S) is another one who feels we need to give him more time to come 100% right before I panic, LOL.  She made the rather excellent point that when he first went lame, he was well-muscled and really fit - usually when (say) eventers have a break at the end of the season, they are "let down" and their workload is gradually reduced . . . sudden cessation of work, not to mention physical discomfort/compensating for soreness in limbs/feet, is bound to produce tension in the body/muscular problems.

Oh, and I'm going to have his dressage saddle looked at . . . the last time it was flocked/fitted, he was a very different shape.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 October 2014)

So . . . first time in the school for about ten days and post physio . . . on NO bute at all . . . and he is SOUND!  

He's sound, he's sound, he's sound.  100% sound!

Honestly, if I hadn't done something to my back (long story), I'd be dancing the cancan right now .

I owe a huge thank you to so many people . . . first to my lovely vet, whose effective diagnosis, subsequent treatment and endless patience has obviously worked .  A massive thank you needs to go to my friend and dressage trainer, C, who picked me up off the floor more times than I care to mention - she's been a huge support to me emotionally, and a source of wisdom and guidance.  I owe gratitude to both his jockeys for their time and dedication (and friendship) - and for loving him.  So many friends have been in our corner willing him better, being there for the vet, letting me rant and vent and cry - and sharing every tiny success.  A big thank you to every single person on this thread - those who just read and those who took the time to comment - your support has meant so much - it's been like having a massive cheerleading team behind my lovely boy - but a special thank you to _GG_ . . . her kindness and encouragement has, at times, left me speechless.

To anyone doubting that HHO is a real, genuine, living, breathing Community, I say just read this thread . . . and to anyone struggling with similar injuries to Kali's, please a) take heart; and b) don't hesitate to use me for help, support, guidance or just to vent to in the dark hours.  

I am feeling very lucky today .

P


----------



## _GG_ (8 October 2014)

I may have wiped a tear from my eye when I read your text this morning hun. I am so so happy for you and Kali....and C, Z and N as having met him, I have no doubt that they all love him massively too. 

Just brilliant news and get your back sorted so you can take him for a hack woman....ok 

Big love and hugs xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (8 October 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I may have wiped a tear from my eye when I read your text this morning hun. I am so so happy for you and Kali....and C, Z and N as having met him, I have no doubt that they all love him massively too. 

Just brilliant news and get your back sorted so you can take him for a hack woman....ok 

Big love and hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

You weren't the only one . . . I've been a little teary, but in a (very) good way.  

Again - thank you .

P xx


----------



## almostthere (9 October 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I may have wiped a tear from my eye when I read your text this morning hun. I am so so happy for you and Kali....and C, Z and N as having met him, I have no doubt that they all love him massively too. 

Just brilliant news and get your back sorted so you can take him for a hack woman....ok 

Big love and hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

Simply this ^^^^^^ Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you and Kali


----------



## PolarSkye (9 October 2014)

almostthere said:



			Simply this ^^^^^^ Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you and Kali   

Click to expand...

Thank you very much .  It gets better - he's gone into a new field (huuuuuuge with loads of grass) with a bigger, younger companion (Cracker - one of the trotters - only four and very sweet) with mares over the fence (so surrounded by horses) and is very, very settled and happy . . . no more pacing/running the fence, eating lots of grass and nice and relaxed.  Roger kept escaping from the temporary field, leaving him all by himself - which he hated.  Now he's got company - and someone to play with.  I looked up this morning to see Kal and Cracker having a good mutual groom - he hasn't been able to do that for a good while - was lovely to see.

P


----------

